# HOWTO - Podręcznik Lokalizacji Gentoo

## _troll_

Podręcznik Lokalizacji Gentoo

wersja : 1.2.1

ostatnia aktualizacja: 13.04.2005 r.

Changelog:

13.04.2005

- dodana sekcja o podręcznikach man w wersji pl wraz z fixem

- poprawiony adres strony na gentoo.pl dotyczący env.d

- zdjęty przecinek przy adresie strony z opisem locales

10.02.2005

- dodana sekcja o NLS

- poprawka na lokalizację POSIX (angielskie komunikaty programów)

08.02.2005

- dodana informacja o wpływie zmiennej KEYMAP na zachwoanie się konsoli

- poprawa przejrzystości sekcji POSIX

- bardziej rozbudowany opis standardu POSIX

- ostrzeżenie nt. XkbVariant

- zmiana ustawienia zmiennej CLOCK (dopasowanie do nowych ustawień)

- uzupełnienie pustego pola 'quote' podziękowaniami

12.07.2004

- literówki

Początkowo (daaaawno temu...) było to tłumaczenie, które zrobiłem dla gentoo.pl . Po kilku miesiącach czekania nikt mi nie dopisał, więc postanowiłem to umieścić na forum, mając nadzieję, że się komuś przyda.

Na potrzeby forum, zamieniłem wierne tłumaczenie na takie, które bardziej pasuje dla tego czego potrzebują użytkownicy z Polski. Mam nadzieję, że nikt mi nie ma tego za złe  :Wink: 

W tekście wielokrotnie używam stwierdzeń 'nasze', 'naszych' lub podobnie - mam wówczas na myśli ustawienia polskie (a jakżeby inaczej???).

A więc - po kolei:

1. Strefa czasowa

Aby czas był wskazywany poprawnie, /etc/localtime musi kierować do właściwego pliku z danymi strefy czasowej. Rozejrzyj się w katalogu /usr/share/zoneinfo/ i wybierz swoją strefę czasową lub najbliższego dużego miasta.

Dla naszych ustawień będzie to:

```
# ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Poland /etc/localtime

# date

czw wrz 18 00:10:06 CEST 2003
```

 *Quote:*   

> Upewnij się czy trzy- czteroliterowy wskaźnik strefy czasowej (w powyższym przypadku 'CEST') jest właściwy dla Twojego regionu.
> 
> Jeśli otrzymaliście wynik podobny do tego j.w. to wszystko jest w porządku.

 

2. Zegar Systemowy

W większości instalacji Gentoo Linux'a, zegar systemowy będzie ustawiony na UTC (albo GMT, ang. "Greenwhich Mean Time" - czas uniwersalny Greenwhich) i następnie brana pod uwagę wybrana przez Ciebie strefa czasowa w celu wyznaczenia aktualnego, lokalnego czasu systemu. Jeśli, z jakiegoś powodu, potrzeba by Twój zegar systemowy nie był ustawiony na UTC, będziesz musiał wyedytować plik /etc/conf.d/clock i zmienić wartość zmiennej CLOCK. Do edycji używamy ulubionego edytora tekstowego (jak zwykle - vim, nano, pico, joe,....)

```
 // zalecane:

 CLOCK="/etc/localtime"

 // albo:

 CLOCK="UTC"
```

 *hint wrote:*   

> HINT: Jeśli dodatkowo korzystasz z systemu Windows, użycie localtime jest o tyle cenniejsze, że 'okna' wymagają takiego traktowania daty. W przypadku stosowania innego niż czasu systemowego niż lokalny, godzina wyświetlana pod linux'em będzie się różnić od tej widzianej w systemie windows (tudzież odwrotnie - zależy od Twoich preferencji  )

 

 *po staremu wrote:*   

> Poprzednia wersja HOWTO (jak i poprzednie ustawienia w gentoo-linux) zakładały, że edytować w tym punkcie należy plik /etc/rc.conf - jest to jednak przestarzała metoda konfiguracji.
> 
> Wraz z "nowym" baselayout'em (jeśli instalujesz/owałeś po grudniu 2004 to masz tego nowego o którym mówię  ) - edytować należy plik /etc/conf.d/clock , a dla przejrzystości wpisy z rc.conf można usunąć (tak by się nie pomyliło  )

 

3. Lokalizacja POSIX

Następnym krokiem jest ustawienie zmiennej systemowej LANG, która jest używana przez shell, menedżer graficzny i różne inne aplikacje. Poprawne wartości możesz znaleźć w katalogu /usr/share/locale i  zasadniczo powinieneś wybrać formę ab_CD, gdzie ab jest dwuliterowym kodem języka, a CD jest dwuliterowym kodem kraju. Część _CD jest nie używana, jeśli wybrany język jest jedynym (albo głównym) używanym językiem  Twojego kraju; np. en_US oraz en_BG - pierwsze oznacza amerykańskie ustawienia, drugie brytyjskie.

Dla ustawień polskich tak się przyjęło, że pomimo iż jedynym używanym przez nas urzędowo językiem jest polski, poprawny format wartości tej zmiennej to "pl_PL". Dobrze jest jeszcze dodać zmienną LC_ALL, również ustawioną na  "pl_PL" - jeśli chcemy, aby komputer 'rozmawiał' z nami po polsku.

Podstawowe informacje nt. lokalizacji POSIX znamy - zaczynajmy!

3.1. Zmienne LANG oraz LC_ALL można ustawić na dwa sposoby - systemowy i 'per user'.

a) ustawienie systemowe

Wchodzimy do katalogu /etc/env.d i wrzucamy do pliku stosowne informacje.

```
cd /etc/env.d

echo LANG=\"pl_PL\" >> 99local

echo LC_ALL=\"pl_PL\" >> 99local
```

Teraz wykonujemy 

```
env-update
```

, co uaktualnia plik /etc/profile.env .

UWAGA : jeśli cokolwiek dodacie bezpośrednio do pliku /etc/profile.env, to zostanie to zamazane przy najbliższym wykonaniu env-update. Więcej szczegółów na temat 'jak to działa' znajdziecie w tłumaczeniu na gentoo.pl : http://gentoo.pl/content/view/20/31/

b) ustawienia 'per user'

Może się zdarzyć, że nie wszyscy użytkownicy chcą mieć takie ustawienia jak reszta. Rozwiązaniem dla nich jest wrzucenie powyższych informacji do pliku .bashrc, w katalogu domowym użytkownika. A więc:

```
cd

echo LANG=\"pl_PL\" >> .bashrc

echo LC_ALL=\"pl_PL\" >> .bashrc
```

 *hint wrote:*   

> HINT: Wydanie komendy cd bez parametru przenosi nas bezpośrednio do katalogu domowego

 

 *hint wrote:*   

> Powyżej założyłem, że korzystasz z powłoki (ang. shell) bash. Jeśli zamiast niej (powłoki bash) używasz innej plik .bashrc w większości przypadków będzie nieprawidłowy. Stosowny plik z ustawieniami znajdziesz w dokuemtnacji dołączonej do powłoki.

 

3.2. W odpowiedzi na posty poniżej zamieszczam tutaj kilka rad dotyczących dodatkowych możliwości ustawiania zmiennych systemowych LANG oraz LC_ALL:

a) system 'mówiący' po polsku z prawidłowym wyświetlaniem pliterek oraz możliwością ich wprowadzania

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

b) system 'mówiący' po angielsku, ale poprawnie wyświetlający polskie znaczki (można je także wprowadzać z klawiatury)

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

i teraz nie ustawiamy LC_ALL, bowiem dojdzie do 'wyścigu' w ustawieniach. Wszystkie pozostałe LC_XXX ustawić należy osobno. (info o tym, jakie to są LC_XXX znajdziesz pod adresem podanym poniżej).

3.3. Dla korzystających z flagi USE="unicode" w systemie: możecie także przekazać informację dla swojego linux'a, że zaisntalowane jest wsparcie dla utf-8 (unicode) i że chcecie go użyć. Wówczas do ustawionego przez Was LC_ALL dodajcie .UTF-8, czyli np.:

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

3.4. Dodatkowo, jeśli chcecie używać nowego symbolu waluty Euro, będziecie musieli zmiennej LANG nadać wartość pl_PL@euro, a ponieważ ostatnio do Europy weszliśmy...  :Wink: 

Aby dowiedzieć się czegoś więcej na temat locales polecam odwiedzić stronę: http://www.jtz.org.pl/Html/mini/Locale.pl.html , gdzie można znaleźć tłumaczenie mini-Howto o Locale'sach przygotowane przez Bartosza Maruszewskiego.

4. NLS - National Language Support

Od jakiegoś już czasu istnieje grupa ludzi, którzy zajmują się tłumaczeniem komunikatów programów GNU na języki narodowe. 'Polacy nie gęsi...'  :Wink:  Aby uzyskać polskie komunikaty (nie tylko, ale o tym za chwilę) w takich programach jak: find, grep, etc. najlepiej dodać do swoich USE flagę "nls". Kilka uwag praktycznych:

- Ci, którzy w poprzednim punkcie wybrali, że wolą komunikaty w języku angielskim, prawdopodobnie nie będą potrzebowali tej opcji;

- przy kompilacji z USE="nls" sprawdzana jest wartość dodatkowej zmiennej: LINGUAS; więcej o niej w punkcie 7-ym;

- użycie flagi zwykle wydłuża chwilę kompilację, w celu zbudowania wsparcia językowego.

5. Układ klawiatury dla konsoli

Układ klawiatury używany pod konsolą jest ustawiony w pliku /etc/rc.conf przez zmienną KEYMAP. Poprawne wartości mogą być znalezione w katalogu /usr/share/keymaps/{arch}/. i386 zawiera jeszcze podział wewnętrzny dla układu (qwerty/, azerty/, etc.). Niektóre języki mają wiele opcji, więc możesz chcieć poeksperymentować, aby wybrać która z nich najlepiej odpowiada Twoim potrzebom.

Dla naszych potrzeb, można to ustawić na dwa sposoby:

a) 

```
KEYMAP="pl"
```

b) 

```
KEYMAP="pl2"
```

Różnica między "pl" a "pl2" jest prosta - stosując opcję a) w konsoli pliterki (ą, ć, itd.) uzyskamy z oboma klawiszami alt. Jeśli jest to dla kogoś denerwujące (a z uwagi na przyzwyczajenia jedynie do 'prawego alta' zapewne dla niektórych będzie to drażniące) powinien użyć opcji b) .

6. Układ klawiatury stosowany przez Xserver

Układ klawiatury stosowany przez Xserver jest zdefiniowany w pliku

- /etc/X11/XF86Config (dla 'tradycyjnych' Xsow) albo w

- /etc/X11/xorg.conf (dla serwera Xorg)

przez opcję XkbLayout

Ustawienia Xkeymap:

```
 Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier  "Keyboard1"

     ...

     Option "XkbLayout"    "pl"

     # Option XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

     ...
```

UWAGA - pomagałem już przy tej poprawce mnóstwie osób, więc myślę, że umieszczenie małego ostrzeżenia tutaj nie jest złe. W żadnym razie nie używaj opcji XkbVariant, jeśli naprawdę nie wiesz o co chodzi. Ustawienia, które tutaj się podaje psują 'pliterki' w sesji 'Xsów'. Pamiętaj - zostałeś ostrzeżony!![/b]

7. LINGUAS - KDE i nie tylko

Aby spolonizować KDE potrzebny nam będzie pakiet kde-i18n. Instalacja powinna wyglądać mniej/więcej tak:

```
LINGUAS="pl" emerge kde-i18n
```

Co się stanie, jeśli w systemie nie ma ustawionej zmiennej LINGUAS, albo gdy nie dodamy jej z linii poleceń? No cóż - nic strasznego. Emerge zainstaluje nam okolo 200-300 mega wszystkich dostępnych ustawień językowych. W celu oszczędzenia miejsca (no chyba, że komuś potrzebny jest język japoński, ukraiński, fiński....  :Smile:  ) zalecam jednak użycie tej zmiennej.

Osobiście wolę nie pamiętać o tym, że muszę coś takiego umieścić w linii poleceń. Prostszym rozwiązaniem jest umieszczenie dodatkowych dwu zmiennych w pliku /etc/make.conf : LINGUAS oraz LANGUAGE.

Zmienna LINGUAS jest wykorzystywana do:

- instalacji tylko wybranych pakietów językowych dla KDE

- instalacji komunikatów narodowych z użyciem NLS (patrz punkt 4-ty)

- instalacja wsparcia językowego w niektórych pakietach w portage (jak np. psi  :Wink:  )

- and more  :Wink: 

Zmienna LANGUAGE jest wykorzystywana podczas instalacji OpenOffice.org'a (swoją drogą - nie rozumiem po co wprowadzili dwie zmienne robiące w sumie to samo - jeśli ktoś wie niech podzieli się wiedzą).

Aby dodać nasze poprawne ustawienia, do pliku /etc/make.conf dodajemy dwie linijki:

```
LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl"
```

 *Quote:*   

> UPDATE 12.07.2004
> 
> Okazuje się, że "chłopcy" od OOo chcą przejść na zmienną LINGUAS (w 'programie uzgadniania zmiennych w gentoo'  ). Niewiadomo jeszcze kiedy to nastąpi - czy dopiero z ukazaniem się wersji OOo 2.0, czy też wcześniej... W odpowiednim czasie uaktualnię tę część.

 

8. Symbol Euro w konsoli

Aby uzyskać na konsoli wyświetlanie symbolu Euro, musisz ustawić zmienną CONSOLEFONT w pliku /etc/rc.conf na odpowiedni plik znaleziony w katalogu /usr/share/consolefonts/ (bez rozszerzenia .psfu.gz). Np. lat0-16 posiada symbol Euro.

Ustawianie czcionki dla konsoli:

 *Quote:*   

> CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

 

Osobiście bardziej zależało mi na uzyskaniu ładnej polskiej czcionki dla konsoli, niż na uzyskaniu symbolu Euro. Polecam dwie czcionki - lat2-16 oraz lat2a-16, przy czym ta druga wydaje mi się ładniejsza.

 *Quote:*   

> CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"

 

 *Quote:*   

> HINT: Aby szybko sprawdzić, która czcionka podoba się nam najbardziej, możemy wykorzystać do jej bieżącej zmiany programik setfont. Jednakże trzeba pamiętać, że takie zmiany są tylko bieżące - tzn. po restarcie komputera znikną. Aby uczynić je trwałymi - podmień wartość CONSOLEFONT na tę czcionkę, która najbardziej Ci się spodobała.

 

9. Symbol Euro w X'ach

a) Dla większości aplikacji

Ustawienie symbolu Euro, aby prawidłowo był wyświetlany w X'ach jest troszkę trudniejsze. Pierwszą rzeczą jaką powinieneś zrobić to zmienić definicje fixed i variable w pliku /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/fonts.alias na końcu na iso8859-15 zamiast iso8859-1.

Ustawianie domyślnej wartości X fonts

```
 fixed        -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-15

 variable     -*-helvetica-bold-r-normal-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15
```

Niektóre aplikacje używają własnych czcionek, więc będziesz im musiał osobno podpowiedzieć, aby używały czcionki z symbolem Euro. Możesz to zrobić na poziomie użytkownika wykorzystując do tego plik .Xdefaults (możesz skopiować później tak zmieniony plik do katalogu /etc/skel, aby mogli go używać wszyscy nowi użytkownicy), albo na poziomie globalnym dla wszystkich aplikacji z zasobami plikowymi znajdującymi się w katalogu /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/app-defaults/ (jak np. xterm). W tych plikach będziesz musiał raczej zmienić istniejącą linię, aniżeli dodawać nową. Aby zmienić czcionki dla naszego xterm'a, np.:

Ustawianie czcionek dla xterm'a:

```
 // (w Twoim katalogu domowym)

 $ echo 'XTerm*font: fixed' >> .Xresources 

 $ xrdb -merge .Xresources
```

b) Symbol Euro dla (X)Emacs

Aby używać symbol Euro w (X)Emacs'ie, dodaj następującą linię do .Xdefaults:

Ustawianie czcionki dla emacs'a:

```
 Emacs.default.attributeFont: -*-courier-medium-r-*-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15
```

Dla XEmacs (nie zwykłego Emacs'a), musisz zrobić troszkę więcej. W pliku /home/user/.xemacs/init.el, dodaj:

```
 (define-key global-map '(EuroSign) '[€])
```

 *Quote:*   

> Symbol w nawiasach [] to symbol Euro.

 

c) a ja chcę/wolę polskie fonty w Xtermie!!!!

Nic prostszego. W tym celu edytujemy plik /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/fonts.alias i podmieniamy wszystkie iso8859-1 na iso8859-2. Jako user, korzystający z tych ustawień wywołujemy:

```
cd

echo 'XTerm*font: fixed' >> .Xresources 

xrdb -merge .Xresources
```

10. O manualach słów kilka

Co to są many, wie chyba każdy. Potoczne RTFM, jest chyba najmniej lubianą odpowiedzią przez nowych użytkowników linuxa, jednak wiele prawdy w tych czterech literkach jest  :Wink:  No dobrze - skoro już użytkownicy muszą czytać te **** manuale, to czy nie można ich mieć po polsku? Oczywiście, że można!  :Smile:  Ni prostszego jak wykonać polecenie:

```
emerge manpages-pl
```

, które to zainstaluje nam strony podręcznika man w wersji pl!

Jak doniósł nam w dalszej części tego wątku rane, ostatnie instalacje man'a wymagają drobnej modyfikacji, aby poprawnie wyświetlać polskie 'hieroglify'. Rozwiązanie na te bolączkę jest proste - wydajemy polecenie:

```
sed -e 's/-Tascii -c/-Tlatin1 -c/' -i /etc/man.conf
```

i koniec. Przykładowy `man ls` powinien wyświetlić polską wersję manuala z poprawnymi czcionkami.

 *UWAGA wrote:*   

> do poprawnego działania tego małego fix'a dla manów niezbędny jest sed w wersji minimum 4 - wszystkie nowe instalacje gentoo powinny je mieć. Jeśli coś nie zadziała lub wyrzuci błąd nieznanej opcji, wpierw sprawdzcie wersje sed'a

 

Mam nadzieję, że komuś się to przyda.

 *podziękowania wrote:*   

> HINT o windzie podesłał Rav70
> 
> poprawka przy profile.env - nadesłane przez nelchaela
> 
> informacja o zmianie ustawiania zmiennej CLOCK nadesłana przez fallowa
> ...

 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rofro

a jak ustawić polski dla programów z kde takich jak kadu, k3b, psi, kvirc żeby nie trzeba było instalować kde. Dodam że nie miałem ustawione LANGUAGE="48" w make.conf a tylko LINUGAS="pl".

----------

## Tommm

ooo, przyda sie euro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _troll_

 *rofro wrote:*   

> a jak ustawić polski dla programów z kde takich jak kadu, k3b, psi, kvirc żeby nie trzeba było instalować kde. Dodam że nie miałem ustawione LANGUAGE="48" w make.conf a tylko LINUGAS="pl".

 

Psi - dociagnij plik jezykowy i umiesc w katalogu z psi - pelna instrukcje znajdziesz na stronie domowej psi.

k3b - nic nie ustawialem - sam mi wszystko ladnie wykryl.... ale fakt - wpierw ustawilem jezyk na polski w ustawieniach kde. nie wiem czy to da sie obejsc i cyz jest to potrzebne - nie siedze na kde (i chociaz polowa mojej rodziny z tego korzysta nie znam sie na tym).

kadu - to nie ma domyslnie jezyka polskiego??? kadu ma swoje wlasne forum, gdzie ludzie sie tym zajmuja dosc szybko. sprobuj moze tam, jesli Ci nie dziala?

kvirc - zakladam, ze to klient irc'a, ale i tak nei mam pojecia - kde'owcy proszeni o pomoc dla kolegi.

Byc moze bedziesz musial doinstalowac pakiet z kcontrol-center (czy jak to sie tam nazywa).

Powodzenia i pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## ryszardzonk

Bardzo dobre How-to. Zwłaszcza podoba mnie się podpowiedź o ustawieniu zmiennych LANG. Zwykle howto tego typu informowaly by dopisać go do "00basic", co za każdym emerge baselayout znikało. Umieszczenie tego w osobnym pliku "99locale" jest jaknajbardziej odpowiednie.

zawsze bolała mnie jednak głowa jak to zrobic by mieć skompilowanego Open-Offica i mieć możliwość wyboru pomiędzy menu polskim/angielskim czy jakimś jeszcze innym. To jest wręcz niezbędne w multiuser systemie.

LANGUAGE="48" zainstaluje mnie jedynie wersje polską, tak jak LANGUAGE="01" wersje angielską. LANGUAGE="48 01" zabardzo nie chce ze sobą współgrać.

Mam nadzieje że można to osiągnąć w jakiś prosty sposób.

Hmmm a czy z binarką się da coś takiego zrobić, bo też mnie się niewydaje...

----------

## _troll_

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> Bardzo dobre How-to.

 

Spasiba  :Smile: 

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> zawsze bolała mnie jednak głowa jak to zrobic by mieć skompilowanego Open-Offica i mieć możliwość wyboru pomiędzy menu polskim/angielskim czy jakimś jeszcze innym. To jest wręcz niezbędne w multiuser systemie.
> 
> LANGUAGE="48" zainstaluje mnie jedynie wersje polską, tak jak LANGUAGE="01" wersje angielską. LANGUAGE="48 01" zabardzo nie chce ze sobą współgrać.
> 
> Mam nadzieje że można to osiągnąć w jakiś prosty sposób.

 

Mam to szczescie (pecha?), ze adminiuje w szkole jezyka angielskiego i polowa userow to native-speakerzy, ktorzy po polsku 'ni ****'. Siedze nad tym problemem wlasnie... mysle, ze najprosciej bedzie po prostu wziasc i pobawic sie ebuild'em i go podrasowac... Meczy mnie ta mysl juz od jakeigos czasu.

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> Hmmm a czy z binarką się da coś takiego zrobić, bo też mnie się niewydaje...

 

Nie. Na binarke to nie dziala...  :Sad: 

W innych dystro jest to tak roziwazane, ze budowany jest pakiet glowny OOo oraz poboczne jezykowe. Podobnie zrobic tego w gentoo sie raczej nie da... Bede nad tym siedzial w przyszlym tygodniu. Wsparcie wszelkimi pomyslami mile widziane!

Jesli ktos cos podobnego juz wczesniej robil - prosze o rady - na maila, lub PM.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bede nad tym siedzial w przyszlym tygodniu. 
> 
> 

 

szukalem juz chwile odpowiedzi na ten problem, wiec cieszy mnie, że ktoś jeszcze jeszcze poświeca temu czas

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wsparcie wszelkimi pomyslami mile widziane! 

 

postaram się popytać na Desktop Enviroments.  Ewentualnie jeszcze gdzieś poszukam... 

EDIT: może na kanale #gentoo będą wiedzieć !! Jakoś mnie to nie przyszło wcześniej do głowy

----------

## rofro

no właśnie, kiedy znikają ustawienia z 00basic. Bo teraz mam, ale ostatnio zostało zamazane.

----------

## ryszardzonk

rofro wrote *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> o właśnie, kiedy znikają ustawienia z 00basic. Bo teraz mam, ale ostatnio zostało zamazane.

 

jeśli mnie pamięć nie myli to za każdym razem kiedy się da tak:

#emerge baselayout 

(ewentualnie emerge world, gdy baselayout jest updatowany jako część systemu)

----------

## _troll_

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> rofro wrote *Quote:*   
> 
> o właśnie, kiedy znikają ustawienia z 00basic. Bo teraz mam, ale ostatnio zostało zamazane. 
> 
> jeśli mnie pamięć nie myli to za każdym razem kiedy się da tak:
> ...

 

dokladnie. Dlatego zalecany jest inny plik i najlepiej taki, ktory ustala swoje wartosci NA KONCU, stad - 99locale. Taki (prawie napewno) doda swoje zmienne jako ostatni.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rofro

sporo how-to i poradników trzeba będzie przerobić. A jak zalecają twórcy gentoo? Może jeszcze jakaś inna metoda...

----------

## _troll_

Hmmmm....

Mam troche dziwny pomysl. I daleki od idealu!!!

Ale co poweicie na stworzenie ebuilda dla nas Polakow? Takiego, ktory na starcie ma poprawnie wyngenerowane definicje czcionek, zamiast cholernego LANGUAGE, moze jednak LINGUAS, oraz - mozliwosc isntalowania wiecej niz jednego typu jezyka??

Taki pomysl... Powiedzcie co o tym sadzicie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

ja jestem za  :Wink:  w 100%...  :Smile: 

moje 3 grosze : przydalby sie wybor w USE , nie kazdy chce np polskich komunikatow w systemie  :Smile:  np. ja  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Rav70

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Zegar Systemowy
> 
> W większości instalacji Gentoo Linux'a, Twój zegar systemowy będzie ustawiony na UTC (albo GMT, ang. ? Greenwhich Mean Time? - czas uniwersalny Greenwhich) i  następnie brana pod uwagę jest Twoja strefa czasowa w celu wyznaczenia aktualnego, lokalnego czasu. Jeśli, z jakiegoś powodu, potrzeba by Twój zegar systemowy nie był ustawiony na UTC, będziesz musiał wyedytować plik /etc/rc.conf i zmienić wartość zmiennej CLOCK. Do edycji używamy ulubionego edytora tekstowego (jak zwykle ? vim, nano, pico, joe,....)
> ...

 

Warto by może nadmienić że powodem może np być posiadanie na kompie również windowsa który oczekuje że zegar będzie ustawiony na czas lokalny  :Smile: 

Pozdr. R.

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UWAGA : jeśli cokolwiek dodacie bezpośrednio do pliku /etc/profile, to zostanie to zamazane przy najbliższym wykonaniu env-update. Więcej szczegółów na temat 'jak to działa' znajdziecie w tłumaczeniu na gentoo.pl : http://www.gentoo.pl/?id=pub&id_pub=17
> 
> 

 

Krotka pilka: nie!

env-update nadpisuje /etc/profile.env, a nie /etc/profile:

Z /usr/lib/portage/pymportage.py

```

591: #parse /etc/env.d and generate /etc/profile.env

```

----------

## ryszardzonk

_troll_ wrote: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> UWAGA : jeśli cokolwiek dodacie bezpośrednio do pliku /etc/profile, to zostanie to zamazane przy najbliższym wykonaniu env-update. Więcej szczegółów na temat 'jak to działa' znajdziecie w tłumaczeniu na gentoo.pl : http://www.gentoo.pl/?id=pub&id_pub=17
> 
> 

 

nelchael wrote: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Krotka pilka: nie!
> 
> env-update nadpisuje /etc/profile.env, a nie /etc/profile:

 

Zgadzam się. Jakoś tego wcześniej nie zauważyłem. Być może wcześniej tak się działo zanim w portage dodano taki fajny "ficzer" jak "Config Protect". Plik ten jest nadpisywany jedynie przy wydaniu komendy "etc-update". Wcześniej tworzony jest jedynie /etc/._cfg0_profile czy jakoś podobnie.

_troll_ wrote: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale co poweicie na stworzenie ebuilda dla nas Polakow? Takiego, ktory na starcie ma poprawnie wyngenerowane definicje czcionek, zamiast cholernego LANGUAGE, moze jednak LINGUAS, oraz - mozliwosc isntalowania wiecej niz jednego typu jezyka?? 
> 
> ZALECANE: Przejrzeć przed updatem głównych plików systemowych jakie są różnice pomiędzy nowymi, a obecnymi plikami. 

 

fallow wrote:  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ja jestem za Wink w 100%... Smile 

  JA TEŻ. 

Napewno ułatwiło by to konfigurację systemu początkującym użytkownikom i nie tylko  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Krotka pilka: nie!
> 
> env-update nadpisuje /etc/profile.env, a nie /etc/profile: 
> ...

 

Odkad uzywam Gentoo (sesja zimowa  :Wink:  ) to tworzy /etc/profile.env  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

Rav70 - thx za hint'a.

nelchael - thx za poprawke.

Jesli ktos ma jakies sugestie co możnaby jeszcze dodac do tego howto - piszcie. Postaram sie je na biezaco aktualizowac wg nowych potrzeb.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> nelchael - thx za poprawke.

 

NP

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jesli ktos ma jakies sugestie co możnaby jeszcze dodac do tego howto - piszcie. Postaram sie je na biezaco aktualizowac wg nowych potrzeb.
> 
> 

 

Informacje o tym jak bez ustawiania LC_ALL i/lub LANG zmusisc np. less do tego, zeby traktowal ł, ą, ź itp.. jako znaki drukowalne (ustawic samo LC_CTYPE)

----------

## Poe

hmmm... HOW-TO bardzo ladne... tylko jak to odkrecic wszystko teraz? :], bo tak. dzis zastosowalem kilka porad z Twojego HowTa, bo myslalem, ze wreszcie bede mial polskie znaczki na klawiaturze (gg, fora, poprawne wyswietlanie polskich znakow). Uzywam najnowszych wersji Xorg'a i Enlightenmenta oraz ETerm'a. Zrobilem nastepujace rzeczy:

```

cd /etc/env.d

echo LANG=\pl_PL\ >> 99local

echo LC_ALL=\pl_PL\ >> 99local

env-update

```

```

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier  "Keyboard1"

     ...

     Option "XkbLayout"    "pl"

     # Option XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

     ... {w /etc/X11/xorg.conf}

```

```

nano -w /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/fonts.alias {pozamienialem na iso8859-2}

cd

echo 'XTerm*font: fixed' >> .Xresources

xrdb -merge .Xresources

```

i tak. nabruzdzilo mi to w ten sposob to wszystko, ze polskich liter nadal nie mam, pod konsola polskie znaki sa nadal zle wyswietlane, do tego spolszczylo sie nano.. ja wole mmiec anglojezyczny system, jedynie, zeby byly polskie znaki do pisania za pomaca pr.Alt+litera i do czytania (poprawnego wyswietlania tych wspanialych znakow polskich)... zrozumieliscie mnie ? wyslowilem sie w miare dobrze?  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Jakub

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ja wole mmiec anglojezyczny system, jedynie, zeby byly polskie znaki do pisania za pomaca pr.Alt+litera i do czytania (poprawnego wyswietlania tych wspanialych znakow polskich)... zrozumieliscie mnie ? wyslowilem sie w miare dobrze? 
> 
> pozdrawiam

 

Ja mam coś takiego w /etc/env.d/02locale:

```

LANG="en_US"

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

```

----------

## Crenshaw

To ja mam nieśmiałą sugestię do punktu 8 c)

Jeśli mamy system skompilowany z USE flags "unicode" to wystarczy mieć ustawione "LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8" a LANG zostawić jak jest czyli LANG=pl_PL i wtedy mamy bezboleśnie polskie znaczki  :Smile: 

L

----------

## _troll_

to howto (vel podrecznik) trzeba w ogole troche apdejtnac....

do todo zapisalem sobie:

- powyzszy news z unicode'm

- bardziej rozbudowac czesc z locale (gentoo gadajace po angielsku, ale klawiatura polska...)

- sprawdzic wszystko co sie tyczy Xsow i dorobic odpowiedniki Xorg'a (beda to tez domyslne pliki, jako ze wycofujemy sie w gentoo z XFree)

- usunac Quote z konca

jesli ktos ma jeszcze jakies sugestie - dajcie znac. Przed koncem tygodnia nie znajde czasu - wiec dopiero za kilka dni...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

Usunac to [ quote ] z konca  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Usunac to [ quote ] z konca 

 

hihihihihi - nie wiem jaki ani kiedy sie tam pojawilo  :Wink:  Thx!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sir_skiner

a jak ustawic locale aby system "gadal" po EN_us i pisal polskie ogonki?

----------

## _troll_

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

> a jak ustawic locale aby system "gadal" po EN_us i pisal polskie ogonki?

 

CDN: odpowiedz w nastepnej odlonie howto...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

PS. A na powaznie - sprawdz kilka postow 'wyzej'

----------

## Crocodil

Czeć  :Smile: 

Dzięki za wietne HOWTO  :Smile: 

Mam jednš uwagę i jednen problem...

1. Uwaga:

Linijkę dotyczšca fontów w XTermie,czyli:

 *Quote:*   

> XTerm*font: fixed

 

można dodać do ~/.Xdefaults. Wykonanie tego w taki sposób nie wymaga już używania innych poleceń. Nie wiem dlaczego ale użycie "xrdb -merge .Xresources" spowodowało "pad" moich X-ów - musiałem je ponownie skompilować.

2. Pytanie:

Skompilowałem jšdro z możliwociš zmiany rozdzielczoci konsoli i używam jej podajšc w grubie parametr vga=cotam. Ustawiam najwyższš możliwš rozdzielczoć więc zastosowanie do konsoli proponowanej czcionki lat2a-16 odpada. 

Spróbowałem lat2-08 ale wyglšda okropnie... Znacznie lepsza jest iso02.08, lecz niestety zastosowanie tej czcionki (CONSOLEFONT="iso02.08") powoduje złe wywietlanie w programie Midnight Commander. Na przykład ramki rysowane sš nie ze znaków "|", "-", itp. lecz ze znaczków "trójkšcików"   :Confused: 

Mylę że problem tkwi w ncurses (jeli się nie myle MC z niego korzysta). Czy jest jaki sposób żeby go rozwišzać? Może w jaki sposób należy powiedzieć ncurses by korzystało z iso8859-2?

Mam nadzieję że kto będzie w stanie mi pomóc...

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,

Crocodil.

----------

## milu

 *Quote:*   

> Ustawiam najwyższą możliwą rozdzielczość więc zastosowanie do konsoli proponowanej czcionki lat2a-16 odpada. 

 

możesz wyjaśnić czemu odpada?

czcionki konsolowe są stałego rozmiaru - chcesz mieć większe?

----------

## Crocodil

 *milu_m wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ustawiam najwyższą możliwą rozdzielczość więc zastosowanie do konsoli proponowanej czcionki lat2a-16 odpada.  
> 
> możesz wyjaśnić czemu odpada?
> 
> czcionki konsolowe są stałego rozmiaru - chcesz mieć większe?

 

Witam  :Smile: 

Już śpieszę z wyjaśnieniami dlaczego odpada  :Smile: 

Otóż, jak już wspomniałem moje jądro ma wkompilowaną możliwość wyboru rozdzielczości konsoli. Rozdzielczość którą wybrałem to 132x44, czyli 132 znaki w wierszu przy 44 wierszach (widocznych na ekranie). Standardowo konsola ma rozdzielczość 80x25 i przy takiej rozdzielczości zazwyczaj używa się czcionki z numerkiem 16 (np. lat2a-16, iso02.16, itp.), przypuszczam że ten numerek to jednak pewnego rodzaju rozmiar, zapewne w pikselach.

Przy rozdzielczości 132x44 dobrze sprawdza się czcionka o "rozmiarze" 8, przy większym dolna, nie mieszcząca się część literki jest ucinana. Niestety jak już wspomniałem lat2-08 wygląda ochydnie, więc spróbowalem innej czcionki obsługującej polskie znaki - iso02.08. Znaki w konsoli wyglądają świetnie (polskie także) ale niestety pojawił się problem z Midnight Commander-em o którym napisałem wcześniej.

Mam nadzieję, że zrozumiale wytłumaczyłem sytuację  :Smile: 

Przepraszam, jeśli gdzieś po drodze popełniłem kardynalny błąd, wynikający z mojej zielonolinuksowości  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Crocodil

----------

## milu

 *Crocodil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Skompilowałem jšdro z możliwociš zmiany rozdzielczoci konsoli i używam jej podajšc w grubie parametr vga=cotam.
> 
> 

 

Powiem to po mojemu:

vga=xxx i framebuffer - wybierasz czy ekran ma pracować w rozdzielczoci 640,800,1024 czy też wyższe.

Ja pracuję obecnie na konsoli na rozdzielczoci 1024x768, używam fontu lat2a-16 i na ekranie mieci mi się 120x48 znaków.

W stosunku do Twoich 132x44 nie jest to znacznie mniej a na pewno lepiej wyglada w mc  :Very Happy: 

 *Crocodil wrote:*   

> Standardowo konsola ma rozdzielczoć 80x25 i przy takiej rozdzielczoci zazwyczaj używa się czcionki z numerkiem 16
> 
> Wg mnie jest to najlepszy polski font na konsolę.
> 
> 

 

Jeli nie zmieniasz rozdzielczoci na innš tylko pozostajesz przy standardowej to owszem bedziesz miał tylko 80x25.

Proponuję pobawić się głębiej tymi rozdzielczociami zwłaszcza przy wykorzystaniu framebuffera.

----------

## Crocodil

Witam  :Smile: 

Próbowałem już "bawić się" framebufferem ale niestety bez większego skutku... Ale mylę że po takiej zachęcie warto spróbować jeszcze raz  :Smile: 

Aha - czy mógłby napisać mi czy obsługę framebuffera dla swojej karty (jakiej?) masz wkompilowanš w jšdro czy skompilowanš jako moduł? Może mógłby udzielić mi jakich rad?  :Smile: 

Dziękuję za sugestię  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Crocodil.

----------

## _troll_

 *Crocodil wrote:*   

> Aha - czy mógłby� napisać mi czy obsługę framebuffera dla swojej karty (jakiej?) masz wkompilowanš w jšdro czy skompilowanš jako moduł? Może mógłby� udzielić mi jakich� rad? 

 

Nastepny przyszly user programu 'wrozka'..........

Program wrozka wziac jest w developingu i niewiadomo czy kiedykolwiek sie z niego wydobedzie. W celu uzyskania pomocy, moze podasz nazwe swojej karty??

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## quat

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Nastepny przyszly user programu 'wrozka'..........

 

to jest chyba jakis virus. ostatnio takich pytan coraz wiecej.

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Program wrozka wziac jest w developingu i niewiadomo czy kiedykolwiek sie z niego wydobedzie. W celu uzyskania pomocy, moze podasz nazwe swojej karty??

 

 :Very Happy:  moze masz wersje beta? moja odpowiada 'SVGA'. a juz tak calkiem serio to ja zawsze mialem problem z framebufferem jako modul (ATI Mobility 7500). Z kolei na nvidii nie bylo wiekszego problemu.

pozdr

----------

## mdk

W ramach tego FAQ lokalizacji, można by jeszcze coś napisać o polskich słownikach w OO. Korzystam z openoffice-ximian i mimo ustawienia LANGUAGE i LINGUAS, polskie słowniki nie ściągnęły mi się podczas emerge. Rozwiązaniem jest:

```

emerge ooodi

```

Co ściąga prosty, graficzny programik do automatycznego ściągania/instalowania słowników w OpenOffice.

----------

## Crocodil

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *Crocodil wrote:*   Aha - czy mógłby� napisać mi czy obsługę framebuffera dla swojej karty (jakiej?) masz wkompilowanš w jšdro czy skompilowanš jako moduł? Może mógłby� udzielić mi jakich� rad?  
> 
> Nastepny przyszly user programu 'wrozka'..........
> 
> Program wrozka wziac jest w developingu i niewiadomo czy kiedykolwiek sie z niego wydobedzie. W celu uzyskania pomocy, moze podasz nazwe swojej karty??
> ...

 

Witam,

Tak, przyznaje sie do popełnienia pewnej omylki i dziekuje serdecznie Tobie i koledze quat'owi za wykazana wyrozumiałosc...

Tak naprawde to jednak nie rozumiem o co Wam chodzi... Popatrzmy na moje pytania:

 *Quote:*   

> Aha - czy moglbys napisac mi czy obsluge framebuffera dla swojej karty (jakiej?) masz wkompilowana w jadro czy skompilowana jako modul?

 

To konkretne pytanie i nie pytam o moją kartę tylko o Jego. Nie napisalem "Pomoz mi z moja karta." tylko " Czy mogłbys mi powiedziec jak Ty to zrobiles?". Rzeczywiscie napisanie jaka karte posiadam mogloby byc pomocne ale wcale nie niezbedne.

 *Quote:*   

> Moze moglbys udzielic mi jakichs rad?

 

Cóż... Praktycznie w każdym problemie z jakim się spotykam w Gentoo chodzi o jakiś drobny szczegół który łatwo przeoczyć. Byc moze milu_m w tym przypadku zetknal sie z czyms takim i zechcialby mi o tym powiedziec.

Ech... W każdym bądź razie udalo mi sie juz uruchomic framebuffer. Wszystkim którzy chcieliby uruchomic framebuffer w karcie Radeon (w innych takze) polecam to HOWTO:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer:Bootsplash:Grubsplash

Oraz tematy:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=203159

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=227858

Jeszcze raz dziekuje milu_m za podpowiedz.

Crocodil.

----------

## milu

 *Crocodil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeszcze raz dziekuje milu_m za podpowiedz.
> 
> Crocodil.

 

no problem   :Smile: 

od tego jest forum tylko next time załóż nowy wątek z takim pytaniem bo jak widzę trochę odpłynął od tematu głównego wątku.

----------

## _troll_

 *Crocodil wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*    *Crocodil wrote:*   Aha - czy mógłby� napisać mi czy obsługę framebuffera dla swojej karty (jakiej?) masz wkompilowanš w jšdro czy skompilowanš jako moduł? Może mógłby� udzielić mi jakich� rad?  
> 
> Nastepny przyszly user programu 'wrozka'..........
> 
> Program wrozka wziac jest w developingu i niewiadomo czy kiedykolwiek sie z niego wydobedzie. W celu uzyskania pomocy, moze podasz nazwe swojej karty??
> ...

 

wyrozumialosc? gdzie?

 *Crocodil wrote:*   

> Tak naprawde to jednak nie rozumiem o co Wam chodzi... Popatrzmy na moje pytania:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Aha - czy moglbys napisac mi czy obsluge framebuffera dla swojej karty (jakiej?) masz wkompilowana w jadro czy skompilowana jako modul? 
> 
> To konkretne pytanie i nie pytam o moją kartę tylko o Jego. Nie napisalem "Pomoz mi z moja karta." tylko " Czy mogłbys mi powiedziec jak Ty to zrobiles?". Rzeczywiscie napisanie jaka karte posiadam mogloby byc pomocne ale wcale nie niezbedne.

 

myslalem, ze dobitnie stwierdzam, iz niewiadomo o co Ci chodzi. prosisz o wskazowki, o howto, czy o co? pytasz jaka mial karte i jakie mial problemy - skad wniosek (sic!) ze miales/masz/bedziesz mial chocby podobne skoro nie dajesz zadnej informacji!

piszesz jakiegos blog'a o zyciu mila?

 *Crocodil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Moze moglbys udzielic mi jakichs rad? 
> 
> Cóż... Praktycznie w każdym problemie z jakim się spotykam w Gentoo chodzi o jakiś drobny szczegół który łatwo przeoczyć. Byc moze milu_m w tym przypadku zetknal sie z czyms takim i zechcialby mi o tym powiedziec.

 

dzi..... i od razu zakladasz, ze cokolwiek u niego bylo bledne/zwalone/niedzialajace/etc. to tak samo bedzie u Ciebie? a moze juz sam napisales jakas 'wrozke'?

 *Crocodil wrote:*   

> Ech... W każdym bądź razie udalo mi sie juz uruchomic framebuffer. Wszystkim którzy chcieliby uruchomic framebuffer w karcie Radeon (w innych takze) polecam to HOWTO:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer:Bootsplash:Grubsplash
> 
> Oraz tematy:
> ...

 

dopiero tutaj Twoj post ma sens - ale do tego pozorny... szkoda, ze taka informacja znajduje sie w watku, gdzie nikt nie bedzie jej szukal - bo i komu przyjdzie do glowy szukac opowiesci o framebufferze tutaj?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mdk

Hmm... a wracając dop tematu lokalizacji. Mam drobny problem - pod konsolą polskie znaki działają mi pod oboma ALT'ami, co jest dosyć irytujące, bo lewy ALT powinien działać jako META. Da się to jakoś zmienić? Mój /etc/rc.conf wygląda tak:

```

KEYMAP="pl"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

CLOCK="UTC"

EDITOR="/bin/jed"

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

XSESSION="Gnome"

```

----------

## mdk

Rozwiązanie jest proste:

```

...

KEYMAP="pl2"

...

```

----------

## Woocash

2 dni temu postawilem gentoo na nowo, no i chcialem zrobic lokalizacje, zagladam do pliku /etc/rc.conf, ale tam nie ma zmiennej CLOCK   :Shocked: 

Co sie z nia stalo ? Czy musze ja dopisac ?

----------

## Woocash

I jeszcze jedno, zrobiłem wszystko co napisałeś (oprócz znaka euro  :Wink: ), i nadal nie mam polskich znaczkow w konsoli, nie mam spolszczonego ekg2, mutt'a, mc itp. Co jest ?   :Shocked: 

Dołączam moje pliki :

.zshrc:

```
LANG=\"pl_PL\"

LC_ALL=\"pl_PL\"
```

/etc/env.d/99local:

```
LANG=\"pl_PL\"

LC_ALL=\"pl_PL\"
```

/etc/rc.conf:

```
KEYMAP="pl"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

UNICODE="yes"

CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"

CLOCK="/etc/localtime" (<- to dopisałem, bo standartowo nie miałem)

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

PROTOCOLS="1 2"
```

@Troll, poratuj   :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed: 

Dostaje jeszcze takie coś w konsoli :

```
 perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = (unset),

        LC_ALL = "pl_PL",

        LANG = "pl_PL"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
```

----------

## quat

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dostaje jeszcze takie coś w konsoli :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

byc moze to strzal w ciemno ale nie jest tak ze z nowym glibc (a strzelam ze masz takowy) nie powinno sie ustawic /etc/userlocales? bo jak nie masz ustawione to generuje (nie pamietam ale na pewno angielskie wersje) japonskie albo niemieckie.

pozdr

----------

## Woocash

O żesz w morde, całkiem o tym zapomniałem   :Shocked:   :Embarassed:   :Mad: 

Znowu musze przekompilować glibca (wczoraj kompilowałem go z nptl)

btw. ten plik to /etc/locales.build  :Wink: Last edited by Woocash on Fri Nov 12, 2004 4:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quat

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> btw. ten plik to /etc/locales/build 

 

pisalem ze strzelam   :Rolling Eyes:   no ale mam nadzieje ze pomoglo   :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> .zshrc:
> 
> ```
> LANG=\"pl_PL\"
> 
> ...

 

te \" to tak dla sciemy, czy rzeczywiscie masz tam cos takiego?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Woocash

hyhyhy, mialem, ale pomoc @quata pomogla, przekompilowanie glibca z odpowiednimi localami pomoglo

----------

## mirek

Mam problem z ustawieniem czasu zimowego.

```
tux mirek # ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Poland /etc/localtime

tux mirek # date

Mon Nov 22 17:48:46 CET 2004

```

W /etc/rc.conf mam CLOCK="/etc/localtime" a mimo to w linuxie mam jedna godzine do przodu w porownaniu z Win.

----------

## fallow

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Mam problem z ustawieniem czasu zimowego.
> 
> ```
> tux mirek # ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Poland /etc/localtime
> 
> ...

 

jesli masz najnowszy baselayout , to teraz clock ustawia sie nie w rc.conf lecz w /etc/conf.d/clock , wpisz ustawienia tam 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## mirek

Dzieki, wreszcie dziala poprawnie.

@_troll_ w twoim opisie mozna wprowadzic poprawke.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Gohan_

Witam,

Wiem że to już jest opisane setki razy i takie tam  :Wink:  ale mam problem z polonizacją konsoli  :Sad: 

Pod X'ami wszystko ładnie hula, ale jak wracam do konsoli zamiast polskich znaków mam jakieś prostokąciki.

Wydaje mi się że mam wszystkie potrzebne wpisy :

cat /etc/env.d/98locale 

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

cat /etc/rc.conf

KEYMAP="pl"

CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

Glibc budowałem zarówno z userlocales (z wpisami :

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

pl_PL/ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8/UTF- :Cool: 

i bez userlocales.

locale pokazuje mi :

locale

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=pl_PL

Nie wiem co więcej mogę zrobić :/ 

Jeśli ktoś zna jakieś sensowne rozwiązanie to będe szczerze wdzięczny za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam 

Gohan

----------

## _troll_

Trwalo to troche zanim zanim udalo mi sie znalezc troche wolnego czasu, ale dokonalem malego update'u howto. Jesli ktos moze 'przeleciez je wzrokiem' (  :Razz:  ) i popatrzec, czy:

- czegos brak

- uzylem jego hintow a nie wymienilem w podziekowaniach

- zmienilbys cos

dajcie znac  :Smile:  mam to jeszcze na warsztacie, wiec jestem w stanie popracowac nad nim jeszcze chwile.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sofcik

Zamiast zmieniać wpisy 8859-1 lepiej aby xterm był kompilowany z flagą unicode.  :Smile:  Działa na 100% u mnie  :Razz: 

----------

## _troll_

 *sofcik wrote:*   

> Zamiast zmieniać wpisy 8859-1 lepiej aby xterm był kompilowany z flagą unicode.  Działa na 100% u mnie 

 

unicode to troche kwestia wyboru.... ja takze go uzywam, ale wsparcie dla utf-8 nie jest wszedzie.

dla przykaldu mocno czekam na wyjscie wxwidgets 2.5 lub 2.6 w wersji uzywalnej, bo w koncu chlopcy sprawili ze dziala to poprawnie. Do tej pory mozna bylo skompilowac wx'y bez unicode'u i pisac program, ktory nastepnie NIE kompilowal sie na maszynie, gdzie wxwidgets jest zainstalowane ze wsaprciem unicode...

Tak czy owak - nie dodam info o tym, ze wlaczenie unicode zalatwia sprawe.  Jest juz dokument o utf-8 na gentoo.org (moze zrobie tlumaczenie w wolnej chwili...). Kazdy kto chce go uzyc, musi to zrobic samemu _swiadomie_. Wiesz ile by sie potem posypalo postow, ze 'cos nie dziala'??  :Wink: )))

PS. 21 wiek, a my pie***** sie z lokalizacja samych czcionek.... zenada  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sofcik

Czytając manual xterm'a doszedłem do powyższego wniosku  :Razz: . Xterm skompilowany z unicode uzywa luit do translacji. A bez tego pozostawała jedynie czionka bez xft ( -*-fixed-*....*-8859-2 ) co traciło sens.

Chociaż po chwili zadumy przychodzi mi na myśl mrxvt - mianowicie nie ma wsparcia dla unicode, a ktoś chciałby go używać ( wsparcie dla composite! ) no to pewnie pozostaje jedynie zmiana wpisów( zaraz to sprawdze , jak zadziała to wiem że zmieni mi się sygnaturka  :Very Happy:  ). Tak czy siak dobrze mieć takie HowTo. GW

PS jedo pytanie. Ta zmiana dotyczy tylko czcionek misc ? Jak tak, to myślę że useflag jest 'ogólniejszym' rozwiązaniem.

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 21 wiek, a my pie***** sie z lokalizacja samych czcionek.... zenada Sad 
> 
> 

 

Pipipi sie z tym i pewnie jeszcze dziesięciolecia miną nim to będzie rozwiązane raz na amen  :Razz: 

----------

## milu

Ja przepraszam - może jest za późno już i w ogóle - możesz jeszcze raz jaśniej powiedziec o co Ci chodzi?? co ma byc rozwiązane na amen??

 *sofcik wrote:*   

> PS jedo pytanie. Ta zmiana dotyczy tylko czcionek misc ? Jak tak, to myślę że useflag jest 'ogólniejszym' rozwiązaniem.

 

nie wiem co ma useflag do zmiany czcionki terminala?? Wytłumacz proszę.

dla dowolnego *Term czcionkę definiujesz w .Xdefaults - i wcale nie musi to być czcionka z rodziny misc - ja dla przykładu mam -jmk-neep alt jako czcionkę domyslną (*font:)

----------

## sofcik

Przepraszam, ale o 2 w nocy ciężko czasem myśle:

chodziło mi o zmianę wpisów 8859-1 na 8859-2 w /usr/X11.../misc/font.alias, a dokładnie czy po zmiane tych wpisów mogę również swobodnie użyć czcionki 'terminus' (dla przykładu) i uzyskam polskie znaki O_o?

----------

## milu

 *sofcik wrote:*   

> Przepraszam, ale o 2 w nocy ciężko czasem myśle:
> 
> chodziło mi o zmianę wpisów 8859-1 na 8859-2 w /usr/X11.../misc/font.alias, a dokładnie czy po zmiane tych wpisów mogę również swobodnie użyć czcionki 'terminus' (dla przykładu) i uzyskam polskie znaki O_o?

 

Jeżeli czcionka terminus jest przygotowana do tego kodowania to tak. Jeśli nie to żadna zmiana Ci nic nie da. Jak nie wiesz czy czcionka zawiera polskie kodowanie to pobaw się xfontsel - ogranicz 2 ostatnie pola do iso8859-2 to dowiesz się ile masz czcionek obsługujących pllit.

----------

## sofcik

Pobawiłem się chwilę tymi czcionkami i przedstawię moje wyniki  :Smile:  :

plik fonts.alias zawiera aliasy czcionek dla biblioteki 'misc'.

Jeżeli w .Xresources zrobimy

```
XTerm*font:       fixed

```

to xterm wybierze czcionkę i jej kodowanie na podstawie tego pliku. Ponieważ standardowo mamy kodowanie 8859-1 to też polskie znaczki nie zostaną poprawnie wyświetlone  :Sad: . Podmieniając 8859-1 na 8859-2 nadajemy odpowiednie 'dla nas' kodowanie i wszystko działa dla czcionek 'misc', ale podmieniając fixed przez terminus nie uzyskamy oczekiwanego rezultatu: nie ma bowiem aliasu dla tejże czcionki  :Neutral: . Można oczywiście zamiast fixed (aliasu) zadać dokładnie o jakiego font'a nam chodzi, np:

```
XTerm*font:         -*-fixed-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-2

XTerm*font:         -*-terminus-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-2

```

i w ten sposób uzyskamy ten sam efekt w xterm. Lecz jeśli ktoś chce używać czcionek z biblioteki freetype:

```
XTerm*faceName:       fixed

XTerm*faceName:       terminus

```

to aby polskie znaczki działały xterm musi być skompilowany z USE="unicode" :

```
echo 'x11-terms/xterm  unicode' >> /etc/portage/packages.use

emerge -va xterm

```

Xterm po takim zabiegu będzie odczytywał locale i przy użyciu luit będzie odpowiednio tłumaczył kody naszych ogonków  :Smile: . Teraz czcionki, o ile tylko zawierają wsparcie dla naszego iso8859-2, będą poprawnie wyświetlane i kodowane.

Aczkolwiek zauważyłem inną zaletę edycji aliasów czcionek, mianowicie program kadu nie ma (a przynajmniej ja nie potrafię znaleść) możliwości wyboru czcionki menu, a używa on właśnie aliasów czcionek misc, co bez zmiany fonts.alias daje nie kompletne polskie literki. Pewnie znajdą się i inne programy które nie dają możliwości zmiany czcionki. Także zmiana aliasów fontów powinna ciekawić większą grupe ludzi niż tylko użytkowników xterm - należałoby to jakoś zaznaczyć w howto.

Za wszelkie błędy proszę mi wybaczyć, nie testowałem tego we wszszystkich WM'ach i programach, ale 'U MNIE DZIAŁA'   :Wink: 

----------

## LightEater

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> b) system 'mówiący' po angielsku, ale poprawnie wyświetlający polskie znaczki (można je także wprowadzać z klawiatury) 
> 
> LANG="en_US" 
> 
> LC_ALL="pl_PL"

 

Bzdura, przy takich ustawieniach wszystkie narzędzia gadają po polsku. 

A wystarczy przeczytać Gentoo localization guide aby zauważyć dlaczego. Oto ważny fragment:

 *Quote:*   

>  LANG - Defines all locale settings at once. This setting can be overridden by individual LC_* settings above or even by LC_ALL.
> 
> LC_ALL - Define all locale settings at once. This is the top level setting for locales which will override any other setting.
> 
> LC_MESSAGES - Programs' localizations for applications that use message based localization scheme (majority of Gnu programs, see next chapters for closer information which do, and how to get the programs, that don't, to work).

 

A więc biorąc pod uwagę powyższy opis poprawne ustawienia dla polskiego systemu komunikującego się z userem po angielsku to:

/etc/env.d/02locales

```
LANG="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="C"
```

Dobrym pomysłem jest też dodanie -nls do flag USE, wtedy nie ładują nam się żadne niepotrzebne lokalizacje programów i manuali do nich.

Pozdrawiam, i proszę - nie ładujcie do howto informacji, których nie sprawdziliście - potem ktoś się zasugeruje i ma niespodziankę.

----------

## joker

Ty sie chlopcze troszeczke uspokoj i naucz kultury a nie "bzdurami" rzucasz od razu   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## _troll_

 *LightEater wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Bzdura, przy takich ustawieniach wszystkie narzędzia gadają po polsku. 
> 
> <ciach>
> ...

 

mozesz :

a) pomoc i wskazac mi bledy - nigdzie nie napisalem, ze jestem alfa i omega

b) jesli wolisz mnie opierdlaac, bo to sluszna polska droga to sie *****

Za duzo razy widzialem, jak gdy ktos wychyli nosa dostaje opierdol za to ze probowal - nie jestem nieomylny i nie jestem guru, a 'typowe plskie postepowania w takich sytuacjach' sa zalosne.

Za wskazanie bledu - dziekuje. Za 'przyjemny i mily ton' - nie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## LightEater

Hm, nie zauważyłem abym gdziekolwiek kogokolwiek obrażał ani się unosił, i zapewniam że gdybym chciał Cię opierdolić to napewno bym to zrobił w bardziej bezpośredni sposób. 

Zacytowany przeze mnie fragment był ewidentną bzdurą i to napisałem - nic więcej. 

Po prostu uważam, że jeśli ktoś się podpisuje pod czymś co ma prowadzić innych za rączkę to albo sam sprawdza podawane przez siebie informacje, albo kontaktuje się z osobami, które mogą to sprawdzić. Ale może pisanie 'typowym polskim zwyczajem' tego co 'mi się wydaje' bez weryfikacji jest lepsze - taka dygresja. 

Myślę, że nie ma sensu dalej tego wałkować - nie miałem ani nie mam zamiaru urazić, jedynie zwrócić uwagę na oczywisty błąd.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## nelchael

 *LightEater wrote:*   

> Hm, nie zauważyłem abym gdziekolwiek kogokolwiek obrażał ani się unosił, i zapewniam że gdybym chciał Cię opierdolić to napewno bym to zrobił w bardziej bezpośredni sposób.

 

Bardziej bezposredni? IMHO to bardzo zly pomysl i szczerze go odradzam.

----------

## misterLu

mam problem w Xach: mam polskie literki w xtermie, w atermie i mogę je wpisywać wszędzie (Opera, Kadu), ale ani Kadu, ani Opera nie wyświetla polskich liter. Mój xorg.conf:

```

Identifier "Keyboard1"

Driver "kbd"

Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

Option XkbLayout" "pl"

```

----------

## qermit

to może pokombinuj z czcionkami - nie wszystkie mają ogonki. Ja mam podobne ustawiania z tym że 

```
 Option "XkbModel" "pc105" 
```

 i wszędzie (nawet w kadu) wyświetlają mi się ogonki

----------

## misterLu

nic z tego:(

ale to nie kwestia klawiatury, bo np w KAdu jak ktoś wpisze (albo ja) polskie znaki, to je widać poprawnie, problem jest w menu. Tam polskie znaki zastępowane są kwadracikami. A w operze mam angielskie menu, ale za to jak wpisze w poście polskei znaki, to po wysłaniu tego posta już ich nie zobacze.

POPRAWKA: 

widze swoje polskie znaki, Waszych nie widzę. (ani tych w moim podpisie). Kodowanie mam ustawione "Automatic Selection"

----------

## _troll_

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> nic z tego:(
> 
> ale to nie kwestia klawiatury, bo np w KAdu jak ktoś wpisze (albo ja) polskie znaki, to je widać poprawnie, problem jest w menu. Tam polskie znaki zastępowane są kwadracikami.

 a probowales sie bawic ustawieniami czcionek w kde/qt?

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> A w operze mam angielskie menu, ale za to jak wpisze w poście polskei znaki, to po wysłaniu tego posta już ich nie zobacze.
> 
> POPRAWKA: 
> 
> widze swoje polskie znaki, Waszych nie widzę. (ani tych w moim podpisie). Kodowanie mam ustawione "Automatic Selection"

 czyli rozjezdza Ci sie kodowanie na stronie - jak ustawisz iso-8859-2 to widac wszystko?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## misterLu

 *Quote:*   

> a probowales sie bawic ustawieniami czcionek w kde/qt?

 

Nie próbowałem, ale spróbowałem i zmieniłemczcionke na Heveltice i pomogło => dzięki 1

 *Quote:*   

> czyli rozjezdza Ci sie kodowanie na stronie - jak ustawisz iso-8859-2 to widac wszystko?

 

tak => dzięki 2

Kurde, może jeszzce odgadniesz dlaczego pod konsolą nie mam polskich znaczków, znaczy mogę je wpisywać, ale wyświetlają się prostokąty.

dzięki i jeszcze raz sory za książkę  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

Może zacznę od początku. W konsoli pliterki działają, wszystko jest ok. W Xach plitereki działają w przeglądarce, a w xterm'ie czy w Eterm'ie (czy też bardziej ,swojsko' w irssi i ekg) nie ma po nich śladu... Dodam jeszcze, że podczas instalacji systemu nie miałem ustawionego LANGUAGE (albo o tym w handbook'u nie ma, albo jestem ślepy ;-), a także flagi ,nls'. Potem dodałem ww., przemerdżowałem pakiety które zostały ,dotknięte' flagą ,nls'. Później zostały także przemerdżowane glibc, Xy i kilka mniejszych, ale nadal klapa. /-:

/etc/rc.conf

```
KEYMAP="pl"

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

```

/etc/make.conf

```
LINGUAS="en pl"

LANGUAGE=48

```

/etc/env.d/99locale

```
LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LANG="pl_PL"

```

locale (jak mniemam ma to związek z tym co tutaj wypluwa)

```
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=pl_PL

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    ...

    Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

```

Często też przy emerge'owaniu pojawia się:

```
perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = "48",

        LC_ALL = "pl_PL",

        LANG = "pl_PL"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

```

.. a wcześniej (bez ustawionego LANGUAGE) pojawiało się podobnie z różnicą w trzeciej linijce:

```
        LANGUAGE = (unset),

```

Nadzieja moja, że nie usłyszę ,zainstaluj jeszcze raz od stage1'. (-;

----------

## mirek

Aby programy kompilowaly sie z obsluga jezyka polskiego nalezy utworzyc plik /etc/env.d/02locale: 

```
LC_ALL="pl_PL" 

LANG="pl_PL" 

LINGUAS="pl" 

LANGUAGE=48

```

----------

## rane

Witam, 

Mam dwie prośby o dodanie informacji do howto,

1. Jak ustawić prawidłowe kodowanie w polskich manualach?

```
# sed -e 's/-Tascii -c/-Tlatin1 -c/' -i /etc/man.conf 
```

(podziękować gościowi o nicku spock)

2. Co zrobić żeby opera poprawnie pokazywała to forum?

Wejść w Tools -> Preferences -> Languages i zmienić język na pl oraz kodowanie na iso8859-2.

(i tu napiszcie podziękowanie dla aye, bo będzie się burzył, że mu ukradłem ten genialny pomysł i teraz się nim lansuję na forum ;] )

I tyle, dzięki za uwagę ;]

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## _troll_

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
> 
> ...

 

Bylo  :Wink:  problemowe nie sa ustawienia zawarte w tym HOWTO, ale w .... userlocales glibc'a  :Wink: 

Wiecej info: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-268885-highlight-perl+warning+locale.html

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *rane wrote:*   

> Witam, 
> 
> Mam dwie prośby o dodanie informacji do howto,
> 
> 1. Jak ustawić prawidłowe kodowanie w polskich manualach?
> ...

 Jesli to jeden i sam sam spock, to faktycznie jest z niego Gosc (przez duze 'g'  :Wink:  )

PS. Od ktorej wersji wystepuje ten problem? Kiedy sie pojawil?

 *rane wrote:*   

> 2. Co zrobić żeby opera poprawnie pokazywała to forum?
> 
> Wejść w Tools -> Preferences -> Languages i zmienić język na pl oraz kodowanie na iso8859-2.
> 
> (i tu napiszcie podziękowanie dla aye, bo będzie się burzył, że mu ukradłem ten genialny pomysł i teraz się nim lansuję na forum ;] )

 Ok - jak dobrze pojdzie - jutro dodam wszystko.

Dzieki za uzupelnienia  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rane

W której wersji? Jest tylko jedna wersja mana i manpages-pl w Portage i w nich ten problem występuje ;]

----------

## _troll_

 *rane wrote:*   

> W której wersji? Jest tylko jedna wersja mana i manpages-pl w Portage i w nich ten problem występuje ;]

 

http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/sys-apps/man/

tzn. w ktorej 'jednej'?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rane

Witam, 

Hmm, ok, konkretnie:

ls /usr/portage/*/man - jest jedna ;] man-1.5p

a jeśli chodzi o manpages-pl: 

ls /usr/portage/*/manpages-pl, również jest tylko jedna, manpages-pl-20040401

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## lazy_bum

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Aby dowiedzieć się czegoś więcej na temat locales polecam odwiedzić stronę: http://www.jtz.org.pl/Html/mini/Locale.pl.html, gdzie można znaleźć tłumaczenie mini-Howto o Locale'sach przygotowane przez Bartosza Maruszewskiego.

 

Hmm... trzeba przesunąć przecinek bo klikając otrzymujemy "...html," i "Not found". Wstyd przyznać, ale raz się na to sam nabrałem. \-:

----------

## wesol

Ja mam gnome 2.8.2 i po zmnianie w plikach na jezyk polski wyszedl mi mix jezykowy, mam gnoma angielsko polskiego oraz nie moge pisac polskich literek, ale to moze byc sprawa czcionek. Komeda locale daje efekt 

```
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=pl_PL

```

 Nie mam do wyboru jezyka polskiego w gdm-je, 5 innych jezykow. Wydaje mi sie ze trzeba zainstaloawc dodatkowe gnomoske jezykii ale jak ?

pozdr

wesol

----------

## bacouch

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-310335.html

----------

## wesol

Dzięki !!! Szukalem ale nie znalazlem  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Poe

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> b) system 'mówiący' po angielsku, ale poprawnie wyświetlający polskie znaczki (można je także wprowadzać z klawiatury)
> 
> LANG="pl_PL"
> ...

 

cholera, system mi sie spolszczył :S zrobiłem tak, dodalem do /etc/env.d/99local te zmienne, i do tego w rc.conf kodowanie w konsoli na CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16". po restarcie nano, enlightenmen, mplayer, mc i inne programy mi się spolszczyły, czego chciałem uniknąć :\ wiec zmienilemLC_MESSAGES na en_US, nic nie pomoglo, LANG="en_US" tez nic nie pomoglo, usunięcie 99locale = powrót do defaultowego rozwiązania również nic nie dał :S jak to teraz mogę odkręcic?

acha. 

LANG="en_US"

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"  do /etc/env.d/02local tez nic nie dalo

----------

## tokoloshe

Moze sie komus przyda na przyszlosc  :Wink: 

mialem (chyba nietypowy problem). Polskie znaki byly wszedzie w Xach (xorg 6.8.2), poprawnie wyswietlane i pisane, w konsoli rowniez. Jedyne miejsce gdzie nie moge ich uzyskac to openoffice. Probowalem juz wszystkiego (tak mi sie wydawalo, za wyjatkiem kompilacji), z openoffice-ux wlacznie. W menu polskie znaki byly, ale nie moglem ich pisac. 

Dopiero uruchamianie openoffice przez 

```
LANG=48 /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/soffice
```

podzialalo (LANG=pl_PL nie dzialalo). A co jest w tym najlepsze to to, ze dziala nawet na openofficie z portage  :Smile: 

pozdr

----------

## lazy_bum

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> UWAGA : jeśli cokolwiek dodacie bezpośrednio do pliku /etc/profile.env, to zostanie to zamazane przy najbliższym wykonaniu env-update. Więcej szczegółów na temat 'jak to działa' znajdziecie w tłumaczeniu na gentoo.pl : http://www.gentoo.pl/?id=pub&id_pub=17

 

Link nie dziala, jezeli dobrze kombinuje to trzeba wstawic ten http://gentoo.pl/content/view/20/31/

----------

## _troll_

Malenki update.... przepraszam wszystkich, ze tak dlugo  :Wink: 

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   UWAGA : jeśli cokolwiek dodacie bezpośrednio do pliku /etc/profile.env, to zostanie to zamazane przy najbliższym wykonaniu env-update. Więcej szczegółów na temat 'jak to działa' znajdziecie w tłumaczeniu na gentoo.pl : http://www.gentoo.pl/?id=pub&id_pub=17 
> 
> Link nie dziala, jezeli dobrze kombinuje to trzeba wstawic ten http://gentoo.pl/content/view/20/31/

 done, thx

 *rane wrote:*   

> 1. Jak ustawić prawidłowe kodowanie w polskich manualach?
> 
> ```
> # sed -e 's/-Tascii -c/-Tlatin1 -c/' -i /etc/man.conf 
> ```
> ...

 done, thx

 *rane wrote:*   

> 2. Co zrobić żeby opera poprawnie pokazywała to forum?
> 
> Wejść w Tools -> Preferences -> Languages i zmienić język na pl oraz kodowanie na iso8859-2.
> 
> (i tu napiszcie podziękowanie dla aye, bo będzie się burzył, że mu ukradłem ten genialny pomysł i teraz się nim lansuję na forum ;] )

 hmmm.... dodawac to?? to 'tylko' przegladarka  :Smile: 

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Aby dowiedzieć się czegoś więcej na temat locales polecam odwiedzić stronę: http://www.jtz.org.pl/Html/mini/Locale.pl.html, gdzie można znaleźć tłumaczenie mini-Howto o Locale'sach przygotowane przez Bartosza Maruszewskiego. 
> 
> Hmm... trzeba przesunąć przecinek bo klikając otrzymujemy "...html," i "Not found". Wstyd przyznać, ale raz się na to sam nabrałem. \-:

 done, thx

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## deluge

Podepne sie pod temat, ale może ktos mi powie, jak uzyskac spolszczony mc ?

mam tak ze podpowiedzi sa po polsku a mc po angielsku hmm

(http://img118.echo.cx/img118/9638/mc7co.png)

locale chyba mam dobrze ustawione:

```

locale

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL

LC_ALL=pl_PL"

mc --version

GNU Midnight Commander 4.6.0

Virtual File System: tarfs, extfs, cpiofs, ftpfs, fish, smbfs

With builtin Editor

Using system-installed S-Lang library with terminfo database

With subshell support as default

With support for background operations

With mouse support on xterm and Linux console

With support for X11 events

With internationalization support

With multiple codepages support

```

----------

## lazy_bum

 *deluge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> locale
> ...

 

Po raz: Czy przypadkiem LC_ALL nie narzuca swojego ustawinie wszystkim ww.?

Po dwa: masz z takimi " te locale ustawione? (Hint: W IDENTIFICATION i ALL sa deczko dziwnie wpisane)

----------

## deluge

Racja, diabel tkwi w szczegolach  :Embarassed: 

----------

## remik

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 5. Układ klawiatury dla konsoli
> 
> Układ klawiatury używany pod konsolą jest ustawiony w pliku /etc/rc.conf przez zmienną KEYMAP. 
> 
> 

 

W nowym baselayout chyba jest już to wyodrębnione do /etc/conf.d/keymaps

Przynajmniej u mnie w wersji: 1.11.11-r3

----------

## _troll_

@lazy_bum: LC_ALL zawiera wszystkie LC_XYZ, ale nie zawiera zmiannej LANG - tylko tak dla uscislenia

@remik: thx - uaktualnie niedlugo

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## lazy_bum

Ja to chyba nie mam szczęścia do pliterek...

Sprawa wygląda tak, wszystko było pięknie, aż pewnego dnia zabiłem Xy i co widzę? W konsoli zamiast plkrzaczków mam jakieś fikuśne nie_wiadomo_co. Zgodnie z tym co przewidziałem, coś spsułem przy okazji nowego baselayout'u. CONSOLEFONT wróciła do lat2a-16 (takiej używałem od pierwszego "zlokalizowania"), reboot i mam piękny pliterki w konsoli.

Jednak moja radość nie trwała długo. startx, potem zabicie Xów i... pliterki w konsoli zmieniły się w dziwne nie_wiadomo_co. /-:

"Zlokalizowanie" sprawdzone i działa, problem występuje tylko "po" Xach. Czyżby się odbijały konsoli jakąś czkawką...?

PS. @troll: Moje niedopatrzenie (a może lenistwo ;-), oczywiście chodziło mi o LC_*.

----------

## _troll_

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> PS. @troll: Moje niedopatrzenie (a może lenistwo , oczywiście chodziło mi o LC_*.

 mhmm.... po wyjsciu z xsow masz nadpisywane LC_* ??

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## lazy_bum

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *lazy_bum wrote:*   PS. @troll: Moje niedopatrzenie (a może lenistwo ;-), oczywiście chodziło mi o LC_*. mhmm.... po wyjsciu z xsow masz nadpisywane LC_* ??

 

PS byl odnosnie posta wyzej.

Problem opisany pozostaje. \-:

----------

## lazy_bum

Przypadkiem trafiłem na następną ciekawostkę... Instaluję Gentoo na kolejnym kompie, odpaliłem handbook'a u siebie i podłączyłem się używając dobrodziejstw ssh. W "screen'ie" mam odpalone: 1) lynx gentoo.org (handbook) 2) irssi 3) ekg. stage2 się dłubie, więc pomyślałem, że posiedzę przed lepszym monitorem (czyli przed swoim kompem :-).

Więc wracam, odpalam Eterma, resume screen'a i.... widzę bardzo dziwną rzecz.

Wszystko się "psuje" na stronie z lynx'em, wszystko "naprawia" na ekg... Czyli: po przejściu w screen'ie (ctrl+a spacja ;-) przez ekg pliterki (i w ogóle literki) wracają, za to po lynx'ie wszystko wygląda jak... mandaryński z nalotem kantońskim? (-; 

Myślę, że może to mieć jakiś związek z tym co także pozostaje nierozwiązane. /-:

----------

## mArrAtoN

Nie wiem czy sie przypadkiem nie myle, ale w 2005.1 zmienili troche pliki konfiguracyjne i zeby uzyskac polskie krzaczki trzeba ustawic:

/etc/rc.conf

```
UNICODE="yes"
```

/etc/conf.d/keymap

```
KEYMAP="pl2"
```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16" 
```

Nie wiem czy tak na pewno (pisze z pamieci), ale u mnie na swiezej instalacji dziala bardzo dobrze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *mArrAtoN wrote:*   

> Nie wiem czy sie przypadkiem nie myle, ale w 2005.1 zmienili troche pliki konfiguracyjne i zeby uzyskac polskie krzaczki trzeba ustawic:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Nie wiem czy tak na pewno (pisze z pamieci), ale u mnie na swiezej instalacji dziala bardzo dobrze :D

 

Problem w tym, że pliterki są, ale nie "po" Xach. \-:

----------

## rane

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Początkowo (daaaawno temu...) było to tłumaczenie, które zrobiłem dla gentoo.pl . Po kilku miesiącach czekania nikt mi nie dopisał, więc postanowiłem to umieścić na forum, mając nadzieję, że się komuś przyda.
> 
> Na potrzeby forum, zamieniłem wierne tłumaczenie na takie, które bardziej pasuje dla tego czego potrzebują użytkownicy z Polski. Mam nadzieję, że nikt mi nie ma tego za złe 
> ...

 

Witam,

W oficjalnej dokumentacji znajduje się inne tłumaczenie tego tekstu, autorstwa Pawła Kiliana. Jest ono dostępne pod adresem http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/guide-localization.xml. Podobnie jak w tym wątku, również ma dostosowane do warunków polskich ustawienia.

W związku z tym mam prośbę, czy mógłbyś je przejrzeć, zasugerować jakieś w nim zmiany jeśli są konieczne lub też zaproponować jakie ustawienia systemowe warto tam dodać? Oczywiście nie ma szans żeby znalazły się tam opisy konfiguracji poszczególnych programów, ale możnaby zsynchronizować globalne ustawienia tekstu oficjalnego z tymi z wątku na forum, zaproponować w nim możliwie idealną konfigurację dla Polaków i wzajemnie podlinkować oba źródła informacji tak, aby użytkownicy mieli możliwie ułatwione zadanie...

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## _troll_

rane - oczywiscie, pomoge. jesli nie masz nic przeciwko, chetnie tez co nieco zapozycze.... to howto czeka na uaktualnienie od kilku tygodni...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rane

Jeśli chodzi o pożyczanie informacji, nie ma problemu. 

 *Quote:*   

> (The contents of this document are licensed under the Creative Commons - Attribution / Share Alike license.)

 

Zarówno oryginał jak i tłumaczenie zostały napisane dla Gentoo i na licencji umożliwiającej swobodne dzielenie się nimi, nawet zachęcam do rzucania tymi treściami na prawo i lewo, przecież wszyscy chcemy mieć jeszcze bardziej wyedukowanych użytkowników naszej dystrybucji.  :Smile: 

Czekam też na sugestie dotyczące tekstu.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## vanbastek

Ja mam problem z atermem. W .Xresources ustawiłem sobie:

```
aterm*font: -xos4-terminus-medium-r-normal--12-120-72-72-c-60-iso8859-2
```

(przepisałem to z /usr/share/fonts/terminus/fonts.dir)

A aterm twierdzi:

```
aterm: can't load font "-xos4-terminus-medium-r-normal--12-120-72-72-c-60-iso8859-2"
```

Wczoraje emergowałem te czcionki. Dlaczego aterm ich nie widzi  :Question: 

----------

## mrto

Zgubiłeś jedną *. Powinno być tak:

```
-xos4-terminus-medium-r-normal-*-12-120-72-72-c-60-iso8859-2
```

A do wybierania czcionek używaj xfontsel

----------

## vanbastek

 *mrto wrote:*   

> Zgubiłeś jedną *. Powinno być tak:
> 
> ```
> -xos4-terminus-medium-r-normal-*-12-120-72-72-c-60-iso8859-2
> ```
> ...

 

hmm, xfontsel też nie widzi czcionki terminus  :Sad: 

----------

## _troll_

 *vanbastek wrote:*   

>  *mrto wrote:*   Zgubiłeś jedną *. Powinno być tak:
> 
> ```
> -xos4-terminus-medium-r-normal-*-12-120-72-72-c-60-iso8859-2
> ```
> ...

 jak xfontsel nie widzi tej czcionki, to nic dziwnego ze nie dziala  :Smile: 

ok -> sprawdz w jakim katalogu zaisntalowala sie ta czcionka i czy jest on (ten katalog) na spisie wszystkich w xorg.conf

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## vanbastek

Ścieżka: /usr/share/fonts/terminus/

Oczywiście nie było takiej w /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Dodałem, zrestartowałem X-a i mam polskie literki w atermie:D 

Tylko jeszcze jedno mnie męczy. Po restarcie X-a aterm nie czyta .Xresources. Muszę najpierw

```
xrdb .Xresources
```

 i dopiero potem działa.

----------

## patpi

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Układ klawiatury dla konsoli
> 
> Układ klawiatury używany pod konsolą jest ustawiony w pliku /etc/rc.conf przez zmienną KEYMAP.

 

a dzis w konsoli zauwazylem takie cos

```
!! Keymap should not be set in /etc/rc.conf but in /etc/conf.d/keymaps
```

w rc.conf mam ustawione "KEYMAP="pl" a w keymaps mam "KEYMAP="us"

zostawic tak? poprawic?

----------

## crs

 *patpi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !! Keymap should not be set in /etc/rc.conf but in /etc/conf.d/keymaps
> ```
> ...

 

Zrób tak jak napisano. Usuń z rc.conf, a w keymaps zostaw.

----------

## patpi

 *crs wrote:*   

>  *patpi wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> !! Keymap should not be set in /etc/rc.conf but in /etc/conf.d/keymaps
> ```
> ...

 

no dobra, ale jakis powod napisania o rc.conf w piatym punkcie tego poradnika byl... 

jakis konkretny czy poprostu od tamtego czasu sie zmienilo cos w ustawieniach gentoo i teraz umieszczac w "keymaps" (jak tak to zaktualizujcie poradnik)

----------

## _troll_

 *patpi wrote:*   

> no dobra, ale jakis powod napisania o rc.conf w piatym punkcie tego poradnika byl... 
> 
> jakis konkretny czy poprostu od tamtego czasu sie zmienilo cos w ustawieniach gentoo i teraz umieszczac w "keymaps" (jak tak to zaktualizujcie poradnik)

 po prostu 'need update'...  :Smile:  kiedys bylo w rc.conf, dzisiaj juz nie ma  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kranked

Witam,

Po świeżej instalacji chciałem spolszczyć sobie Gentoo i niestety mam mały problem. Najpierw podam jak mam wszystko ustawione.  :Wink: 

W rc.conf mam:

```

UNICODE="no"

```

( jak dam "yes" nie robi różnicy )

W /etc/conf.d/keymaps mam:

```

KEYMAP="pl"

```

W /etc/conf.d/consolefont mam:

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"

```

I problem jest taki, że nie mam polskich czcionek pod *termem  :Confused:  Reszta jest po polsku.

Gentoo ledwo po instalacji ( xorg, fluxbox, nic więcej jeszcze nie mam  :Smile:  )

Ma ktoś może z was na to jakiś 'złoty środek'  :Question:   :Wink: 

----------

## mrto

Post pierwszy z tego tematu punkt 9 c  :Smile: 

----------

## kranked

No niestety to nic nie pomaga  :Confused:  Ale pamiętam, że jak instalowałem Gentoo kilka miesięcy temu to nawet bez tego pkt. 9c wszystko było po polsku  :Smile:  Więc jak tu być mądrym i pisać wiersze  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kranked

Problem sam się rozwiązał po skompilowaniu Gnome   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## Criss-PL

Co jednak jest nie tak... Po ustawieniu wszystkiego i jeszcze jednej malej zmiennej dla glibc =>> userlocale... MC nie wyswietla mi sie po Polsku...Chodz wszystko inne jes jak najberdziej w naszym ojczystym jezyku... Ktos ma jakis pomysl???

----------

## es_uomikim

może warto wspomnieć o czymś takim:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2746304.html#2746304

...bo zmarnowałem tydzień czasu by wreszcie okazało się, że Genooo zwyczajnie olewało zmienną 'LANG'.

----------

## sebas86

 *vanbastek wrote:*   

> Tylko jeszcze jedno mnie męczy. Po restarcie X-a aterm nie czyta .Xresources. Muszę najpierw
> 
> ```
> xrdb .Xresources
> ```
> ...

 

Zrób dowiązanie ln -s .Xresources .Xdefaults. Różne menadżery lubią wczytywać plik z tym samym ale pod dwiema różnymi nazwami (pod XFCE pomogło  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## es_uomikim

a nie powinno być: # xrdb -merge .Xresuorces     ?

----------

## Crenshaw

```

quicksilver ~ # emerge manpages-pl

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "manpages-pl".
```

To jest zaraz po zrobieniu emerge sync ale wcale nie przeszkadza w tym zeby polskie manpages byly. 

Zamiast:

```

sed -e 's/-Tascii -c/-Tlatin1 -c/' -i /etc/man.conf

```

uzylem

```

sed -e 's/-Tascii -c/-Tiso8859-2 -c/' -i /etc/man.conf

```

i dziala jak powinno. System mam w unicode.

----------

## rofro

teraz ten pakiet nazywa się 

```
app-i18n/man-pages-pl
```

----------

## Minder

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uzylem
> 
> ```
> ...

 

-Tiso8859-2 nic nie daje, jest ignorowane

 *man nroff wrote:*   

> Opcja  -T  z argumetem  innym  niż  ascii  i  latin1 jest ignorowana.

 

W takim układzie możesz to zwyczajnie usunąć  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

Z góry przepraszam za nieprzeczytanie całego wątku i jeśli coś co napisze było poruszone wcześniej, to proszę zignorować moją wypowiedź

@troll: OpenOffice.org 2 instaluje się jako polski już przy LINGUAS="pl" w make.conf, a LANGUAGE nie musi być ustawiony

I mała propozycja. Myślę, że jest to ciekawy i pożyteczny poradnik, więc proponuję podpięcie go do góry. To prośba do moderatorów, ale może ktoś ma coś naprzeciw?

----------

## _troll_

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Z góry przepraszam za nieprzeczytanie całego wątku i jeśli coś co napisze było poruszone wcześniej, to proszę zignorować moją wypowiedź
> 
> @troll: OpenOffice.org 2 instaluje się jako polski już przy LINGUAS="pl" w make.conf, a LANGUAGE nie musi być ustawiony
> 
> I mała propozycja. Myślę, że jest to ciekawy i pożyteczny poradnik, więc proponuję podpięcie go do góry. To prośba do moderatorów, ale może ktoś ma coś naprzeciw?

 nie tylko OOo 2 - w 1ce tez zmienili juz daaaawno temu. po prostu odczuwam brak czasu, by to wszystko przejrzec i poprawic  :Smile: 

ale thx za info  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Insenic

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> I mała propozycja. Myślę, że jest to ciekawy i pożyteczny poradnik, więc proponuję podpięcie go do góry. To prośba do moderatorów, ale może ktoś ma coś naprzeciw?

 

Wątek i tak jest już przyklejony, z tym, że jest to jeden z tematow Polish FAQ na forum. Nie ma potrzeby umieszczania specjalnie wątku, gdy do niego da się trafić bez problemu. Umieszczenie zbyt wielu wątków jako sticky utrudniłlo by czytanie forum. Takie jest przynajmniej moje zdanie...

----------

## Gabrys

A to przepraszam, nie przyuważyłem  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------

## Piecia

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> b) system 'mówiący' po angielsku, ale poprawnie wyświetlający polskie znaczki (można je także wprowadzać z klawiatury)
> 
> LANG="pl_PL"
> 
> LC_MESSAGES="C"

 

Tak mnie ostatnio zastanawiało dlaczego u mnie pomimo tych ustawień sytem zgłasza np. Naruszenie ochrony pamięci. No i okazało się że glibc'a mam bez locali C. 

Po przekompilowaniu glibc'a system jest anglojęzyczny ale i np. mc jest po angielsku. A można tak ustawić coby mc był dalej po polsku?

edit:

ps. na drugim kompie niedawno co postawiłem gentoo ale z minimal cd 2005.1. No i brakuje mi pliterek w konsoli, bo Xów nie będę instalował. Czcionki konsolowe są lat2-16, locale pl_PL, UNICODE="no" ale pomimo tego programy wyświetlające informacje na ekranie po polsku zamiast pliterek mam ?. Z klawiatury są wpisywane pliterki, tylko np. 

```
$wget

wget: brakuj?cy URL

U?ycie:...
```

Przekompilowałem glibc i nic...

edit

Drugiego kompa/systemu już nie ma więc po problemie  :Smile: Last edited by Piecia on Sun May 28, 2006 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Polin

Proponuje poprawic

```

emerge manpages-pl

```

na

```

man-pages-pl

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## wuja

 *Polin wrote:*   

> Proponuje poprawic
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge manpages-pl
> ...

 

Spojrzałeś na datę posta z tym problemem? Poza tym odpowiedź już padła.

----------

## moniek

A wiek ktoś może jak ustawić wyświetlanie manów po polsku przy konsoli pracującej w utf-8?

----------

## Polin

 *wuja wrote:*   

> [
> 
> Spojrzałeś na datę posta z tym problemem? Poza tym odpowiedź już padła.

 

Spojrzalem. I co z tego, ze padla?

Istotne jest to, ze w HOW-TO jest literowka, ktora wymaga poprawienia. 

Po to sa HOW-TO, zeby potencjalny uzytkownik nie musial sie przebijac przez kilka stron forum, zbierajac strzepki potrzebnych informacji, prawda? Wiec powinny byc chyba bez bledow i aktualne.Last edited by Polin on Sun May 28, 2006 8:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## akroplas

 *Polin wrote:*   

> Proponuje poprawic
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge manpages-pl
> ...

 

Tego mi bylo trzeba... dzieki Polin  :Razz: 

----------

## damjanek

 *moniek wrote:*   

> A wiek ktoś może jak ustawić wyświetlanie manów po polsku przy konsoli pracującej w utf-8?

 

http://tinyurl.com/lxur8

----------

## vutives

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   UPDATE 12.07.2004
> 
> Okazuje się, że "chłopcy" od OOo chcą przejść na zmienną LINGUAS (w 'programie uzgadniania zmiennych w gentoo'  ). Niewiadomo jeszcze kiedy to nastąpi - czy dopiero z ukazaniem się wersji OOo 2.0, czy też wcześniej... W odpowiednim czasie uaktualnię tę część. 

 

OpenOffice Już się przerzuciło na LINGUAS  :Smile: .

----------

## Proteus Polyeides

 *moniek wrote:*   

> A wiek ktoś może jak ustawić wyświetlanie manów po polsku przy konsoli pracującej w utf-8?

 

Ustawić w /etc/man.conf

```
NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -mlatin2 -c -Tutf8 -mandoc
```

nie sugerując się zamieszconą w tymże pliku poradą aby zostawić tylko:

```
NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
```

Znalezione na http://www.abclinuxu.cz/forum/show/124244. Uwaga strona po czesku!

----------

## d1pol0

Witam, 

Właśnie rozwiązałem problem typu:

widzę polskie znaki, nie mogę ich wpisywać

wystarczyło skomentować tą linijkę w /etc/X11/xorg.conf

#        Option      "XkbOptions"  "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll" 

Naprawde duużo czasu spędziłem na rozwiązanie tego problemu więc dzielę

się rozwiązaniem ponieważ nie natknąłem się na wzmiankę o wywaleniu (lub modyfikacji) tej linijki.

----------

## Gabrys

 *d1pol0 wrote:*   

> #        Option      "XkbOptions"  "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll" 
> 
> Naprawde duużo czasu spędziłem na rozwiązanie tego problemu więc dzielę
> 
> się rozwiązaniem ponieważ nie natknąłem się na wzmiankę o wywaleniu (lub modyfikacji) tej linijki.

 Było już przynajmniej raz.

----------

## VsMaX

Ja bym jeszce do howto dodal ze oprocz ustawienia tych wszystkich zmiennych trzeba jeszce wszedzie ( w kde , konsoli itd) ustawic recznie czcionki na nowo, bo wiekszosc domyslnych nie obsluguje polowy polskich liter.

----------

## m1k0

Chcę mieć klawiaturę, która potrafi reagować tak samo na lewy jak i prawy klawisz ALT jako modyfikator dla polskich liter.

Idąc po podręczniku jak i odpowiedziach tego wątku wpisałem do 

 *Quote:*   

>  /etc/conf.d/keymap
> 
> KEYMAP="pl"
> 
> 

 

Jednak to nie działa - ani pod konsolą jak i pod X-ami. 

Jak ustawić klawiaturę?

Czy ktoś ma tak działającą klawiaturę "pl"?

Polskie literki, polskie manuale wpisywanie polskich literek z prawym ALT-em i chyba wszystko inne mam poprawnie po polsku... oczywiście poza upragnioną klawiaturą "pl". Tak ją lubiłem pod Amigą... pomóżcie.

----------

## Matchii

Kwestia polskich czcionek w xterm: należy edytować plik /usr/X11R6/share/fonts/misc/fonts.alias a nie /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/fonts.alias, bo takiego pliku już nie ma (przynajmniej u mnie).

----------

## BeteNoire

lat2-16 to brzydki font. Czy można jakimś jednym poleceniem wyświetlić wszystkie consolefonty, które mają polskie znaki?

Albo inaczej: czy komuś udało się w systemie utf8 uzyskać polskie fonty z zestawu terminus?

----------

## mpapis

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  *Polin wrote:*   Proponuje poprawic
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge manpages-pl
> ...

 

a ktoś zwrócił uwagę na to że man-pages-pl wymaga aclocal z gnome ? w miejsce brakującego pliku tworze skrót do aclocal które znajduje find'em i wtedy man-pages-pl zaczyna działać, dla osób które mają USE="-gnome" może to być problemem

----------

## c3zi

Witam,

Ma któs jakiś pomysł na kodowanie ? [-;

Dokładnie chodzi o kodowanie w netbeans, wcześniej nie miałem z tym problemu, ale teraz po popstawieniu systemu mam dziwną sytuację - nie mogę tam używać polskich znaków ( zamiast nich po zapisaniu i skompilowaniu mam krzaki, śmieszne, ze w designerze mam dobrze ). Nawet jak na sztywno ustawie jakieś kodowanie w netbeans to jest źle, a nawet wyświetla następujący błąd:

...../bookmarksWindow.java:27: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## gsa

mhm ja mam tak:

- wyswietla pod konsola dobrze, ale wpisac sie nie da bo wyskakuje czarny znak zapytania na bialym tle zamiast pl fontow

- pod xami [i w tamtejszym terminalu] wyswietlanie i wpisywanie dziala ;d

```

locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

```

----------

## lol24h

ja nie wiem tyle razy już to robiłem i za każdym razem problem   :Mad: 

mam wygenerowane locale dla ISO-8859-2 pl_PL

CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"

KEYMAP="pl"

UNICODE="no"

pod X'ami rzecz jasna wszystko działa

pod konsolą wypisuje mi co prawda polskie krzaczki jak pisze ale jest taki efekt, ze jak skaskuje je Backspace to zapisuje kawałek prompta, tak jakby były one pojemniejsze niż normalnie jeden znak.

po zapisaniu tak to wygląda :

18:15N lol24h@jade ~ 0$

18:15N lol24h@jade ~ 0$ ĂłÂżÂźÂąÂłĂŞ

-bash: Ăł@ÂżÂźÂąÂłĂŞ: command not found

18:15N lol24h@jade ~

18:15N lol24h@jade ~ 127$ echo "ĂłÂąÂźÂąĂł"

ĂłÂąÂźÂąĂł

nie ma nic ustawione w CONSOLETRANSLATION.

----------

## wielokropek

Dodaj do parametrów jądra:

```
vt.default_utf8=0
```

----------

## lol24h

 *wielokropek wrote:*   

> Dodaj do parametrów jądra:
> 
> ```
> vt.default_utf8=0
> ```
> ...

 

a to psikus, od wersji 2.6.24 tak zrobili. Dzięki wielkie !

----------

## SlashBeast

Najwyższy czas przejść na utf8.

----------

## canis_lupus

Broń mnie panie boże. Przejde dopiero wtedy jak więcej problemów będzie z ISO. Na razie z UTF miałem same problemy.

----------

## SlashBeast

Swojego boga w to nie mieszaj.

Jakie mialeś problemy? U mnie poza manem który jest w iso nie mam żadnych problemów, nawet najmnejszych, a Ty, zatwardziały user ISO88592 musisz stosować protezy nawet przy ładowaniu kernela, żeby Ci to Twoje ISO działało.  :Razz: 

----------

## Piecia

Już nawet w debianie domyślnie jest utf  :Smile: 

Mnie tylko wkurza że w mc.hint.pl domyślnie jest latin2 i zawsze muszę go potraktować iconv. A z man'em już raczej nie ma problemu.

[OT]Fajnie jeszcze jakby w końcu w windowsie był utf w nazwach plików. A swoją drogą jak sprawdzić kodowanie nazwy pliku[/OT]

----------

## sebas86

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Broń mnie panie boże.

 

Twój bóg nie obroni Cię przed prawdziwym i wszechpotężnym Bogiem!!!

UTF, jest wygodniejszy, bo... nie potrzebujesz zlokalizowanej wersji oprogramowania - to jest główny killer ISO, jedno UTF sprawia, że programy działają ze wszystkimi znakami narodowymi bez zawracania sobie głowy lokalizacjami i kodowaniami.

----------

## qbsiu

szlasbest ma racje! ISO już NIE jest wykorzystywane  :Razz:  I tak jak mówił inny kolega, po instalacji debiana masz utf!

----------

## sandmanpl

Przydało by się żeby ktoś mądry i chętny kto ma troche wolnego czasu porzejrzał ten topic i zrobił aktualną wersję poradnika polonizaczyjnego.

Chya że jakiś już jest a ja nic o tym nie_wiem

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## lazy_bum

 *sandmanpl wrote:*   

> Przydało by się żeby ktoś mądry i chętny kto ma troche wolnego czasu porzejrzał ten topic i zrobił aktualną wersję poradnika polonizaczyjnego.
> 
> Chya że jakiś już jest a ja nic o tym nie_wiem

 

Może w dokumentacji?

----------

## m.s.w

Dokumentacja ta ma się nijak w stosunku do bieżącego układu plików konfiguracyjnych. Wątpię też, aby odpowiadała dokładnie na problemy z UTF. mi nie pomogła.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## lazy_bum

 *m.s.w wrote:*   

> Dokumentacja ta ma się nijak w stosunku do bieżącego układu plików konfiguracyjnych. Wątpię też, aby odpowiadała dokładnie na problemy z UTF. mi nie pomogła.

 

UTF ma własny, osobny doc. Opisany w nim układ plików powinien być aktualny. (-;

----------

## Schwarz.gentoo

Ja mam dużo dziwniejszy problem z tłumaczeniami, mam Gentoo x86 stable na profilu hardened skompilowany na świeżo dwa dni temu.

(kernel 2.6.28-hardened-r7, wszystkie pakiety zemerdźowane do dziś)

Mimo że ustawiłem LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8" LANG="pl_PL"

system skompilowany z USE="hardened unicode nls"

oczywiście /etc/rc.conf UNICODE="yes"

czciona "lat2a-16" mapa "pl"

tłumaczenie konsoli "8859-2_to_uni"

Mogę pisać polkimi znakami, ale np. przy ładowaniu systemu nie widać polskich znaków tylko kwadraty, na dodatek nie działają mi lokalizacje.

Czyli np. wget --help i opis wyskakuje po angielsku a export | grep LC_ALL pokazuje "pl_PL.UTF-8"

Wiecie może co to może być ?

----------

## sebas86

 *Schwarz.gentoo wrote:*   

> Mimo że ustawiłem LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8" LANG="pl_PL"
> 
> [...]
> 
> Wiecie może co to może być ?

 

Powinno być LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8".

----------

## Schwarz.gentoo

Też próbowałem wszystko na pl_PL.UTF-8 próbowałem pl_PL samo efekt zawsze ten sam.

Poświęciłem 24h na skompilowanie tego komputer-a i efekty jak widać marne.

Podejrzewam że gdyby locale zaczeły działać to wyświetlanie polskich znaków też by się dało ale on totalnie nie reaguje na locale, wszystko jest po angielsku a pliki w /usr/share/locale/pl pl_PL są dla wszystkich programów.

EDIT:

nie wiem czy to ma znaczenie ale konsola chodzi na nvidiafb.

----------

## Bialy

 *Schwarz.gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> czciona "lat2a-16" mapa "pl"
> 
> 

 

Spróbuj 

```
pl2
```

Mam 2 kompy na hardened i oba działają na utfie.

Wszystko śmiga i bucy.

----------

## Schwarz.gentoo

Problem nie leży w wyświetlaniu znaków, tylko w tym że mimo poprawnych "locale" po wpisaniu wget --help wszystko jest po angielsku mimo że pliki tłumaczeń są w /usr/share/locale/pl_PL i pl 

Zdecydowałem się na kolejną kompilację od zera.

----------

## c2p

 *Schwarz.gentoo wrote:*   

> Zdecydowałem się na kolejną kompilację od zera.

 

Sposób jak z windowsa.

/etc/rc.conf:

```
unicode="YES"
```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps:

```
keymap="pl"
```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont:

```
consolefont="lat2-16"
```

locale:

```
LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8
```

fragment "wget --help":

```

GNU Wget 1.11.4, nie-interaktywny pobieracz sieciowy.

Użycie: wget [OPCJE]... [URL]...

Obowiązkowe argumenty długich opcji są też obowiązkowe dla opcji krótkich.

Uruchamianie:

  -V,  --version           wyświetla wersję Wgeta i kończy działanie.

  -h,  --help              wypisuje tę pomoc.

  -b,  --background        powoduje wysłanie w tło po uruchomieniu.

  -e,  --execute=KOMENDA   wykonuje polecenie jak z `.wgetrc'.
```

----------

## sebas86

 *Schwarz.gentoo wrote:*   

> Zdecydowałem się na kolejną kompilację od zera.

 

Sprawdź polecenia:

```
$ echo $LANG

pl_PL.UTF-8

$ echo $LC_ALL

pl_PL.UTF-8
```

Jeśli jest coś innego wykonaj env-update i zaloguj się ponownie.

----------

## Schwarz.gentoo

Udało mi się poprawić locale, problem polegał raczej na jakimś ebuild-e bo po emerge -uDN world wszystko wróciło do normy, teraz wszystko jest po polsku, widzę polskie fonty ale dla odmiany gdy załadowaną mam czcionkę lat2-16 gdy pisze zamiast polskich liter widzę ? a gdy mam lat2a-16 mogę pisać polskimi literami, ale np w mc zamiast nich są są kwadraty wypełnione kropkami. 

Co stosujecie w consolefont dla

CONSOLETRANSLATION= ? 

A co w keymaps dla

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS= ?

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET= ?

unicode mam cały czas "yes"

----------

## Qlawy

 *Schwarz.gentoo wrote:*   

> Co stosujecie w consolefont dla
> 
> CONSOLETRANSLATION= ? 
> 
> A co w keymaps dla
> ...

 

```
#consoletranslation="8859-1_to_uni"
```

```
extended_keymaps=""

dumpkeys_charset="iso-8859-2"
```

do kompletu: keymap="pl"

----------

## Schwarz.gentoo

Udało się przetłumaczyć wszystko!  :Smile: 

Ale moje ustawienia są troszeczkę inne niż te z tutoriala:

/etc/make.conf

LINGUAS="pl en"

LANGUAGE="48"

/etc/conf.d/keymaps 

KEYMAP="pl"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2"

reszta domyślna albo za #

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"   # na lat2a-16 u mnie są kwadraty

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

/etc/rc.conf

UNICODE="yes"

/etc/env.d/02locale

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

/etc/man.conf

zmieniam tylko 

NROFF /usr/bin/nroff -Tlatin1 -mandoc | iconv -f ISO-8859-2

próbowałem 

sed -e 's/-Tascii -c/-Tlatin1 -c/' -i /etc/man.conf

ale u mnie w man.conf nie było nic -Tascii 

a wpisanie 

NROFF /usr/bin/nroff Tiso8859-2 -mandoc

powoduje że w manach mam <BF> zamiast polskich znaków

Na powyższych ustawieniach działa wszystko po polsku poza "podpowiedziami MC"

niby cały mc jest po polsku i znaki polskie są ale podpowiedzi pojawiające się między klawiszami funkcyjnymi a niebieskiemi panelami nie mają polskich znaków tylko <BF> Ale mi to np. nie przeszkadza zwłaszcza że pewnie za 2-3 dni i tak zmienie wszystko na angielski i zostawię tylko polskie ogonki.

----------

## b4rtus

 *Schwarz.gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na powyższych ustawieniach działa wszystko po polsku poza "podpowiedziami MC"
> 
> niby cały mc jest po polsku i znaki polskie są ale podpowiedzi pojawiające się między klawiszami funkcyjnymi a niebieskiemi panelami nie mają polskich znaków tylko <BF> Ale mi to np. nie przeszkadza zwłaszcza że pewnie za 2-3 dni i tak zmienie wszystko na angielski i zostawię tylko polskie ogonki.

 

Plik z podpowiedziami jest w iso, wystarczy przekodować go na UTF i będzie wszystko ok.

----------

## nostromo2

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *canis_lupus wrote:*   Broń mnie panie boże. 
> 
> Twój bóg nie obroni Cię przed prawdziwym i wszechpotężnym Bogiem!!!
> 
> 

 

bog i nadzieja jest wtedy, kiedy brakuje wiedzy.

                                                     ~~Ktos madry  :Wink: 

----------

## calif

Hmm, czemu nie ma teraz pakietu kde-i18n?

----------

## ernov

Bo jest kde-l10n. http://gentoo-portage.com/kde-base/kde-l10n

----------

